# La Russia all'Italia:"Conseguenze imprevedibili" Draghi tira dritto.



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Repubblica, la Russia ha scritto anche all'Italia:"Subirete conseguenze imprevedibili se continuerà le forniture di armi all’Ucraina".

Draghi però tira dritto. Ecco le dichiarazioni al CorSera:In un momento pieno di incertezze, di potenziali instabilità, di fragilità interne ed esterne, questo governo di unità nazionale continua a voler governare. Abbiamo fatto molto e lo abbiamo fatto insieme. L'esecutivo va avanti fino in fondo se riuscirà a fare le cose che servono al Paese. La telefonata a Putin? Gli ho detto che lo chiamavo per parlare di pace. Gli ho chiesto 'quando vi vedete con Zelensky? Solo voi due potete sciogliere i nodi'. Mi ha risposto: 'I tempi non sono maturi'. Ho insistito: 'Decidete un cessate il fuoco'. Ancora 'No: i tempi non sono maturi'. Dopo di che mi ha spiegato tutto sul pagamento del gas in rubli, che allora non era ancora stato introdotto. Ci siamo salutati con l'impegno di risentirci entro pochi giorni. Comincio a pensare che abbiano ragione coloro che dicono: è inutile che gli parliate, si perde solo tempo. Io ho sempre difeso Macron e continuo a sostenere che come presidente di turno dell'Ue faccia bene a tentare ogni possibile strada di dialogo. Ma ho l'impressione che l'orrore della guerra con le sue carneficine, con quello che hanno fatto ai bambini e alle donne, sia completamente indipendente dalle parole e dalle telefonate che si fanno. I sacrifici? Sacrifici contenuti. Con quelle parole volevo mandare due messaggi che ritengo importanti. Il primo, più fattuale: il sacrificio, in questo caso, è contenuto, pari a qualche grado di temperatura in più o in meno. La pace è il valore più importante, indipendentemente dal sacrificio, ma in questo caso il sacrificio è anche piccolo. Il governo ha già approvato norme per sbloccare gli investimenti nelle energie rinnovabili per togliere tutti i veti in questa direzione e promette che il governo farà di tutto per proteggere imprese e cittadini dai rincari delle bollette. Il prossimo inverno? Siamo ben posizionati. Abbiamo gas negli stoccaggi e avremo nuovo gas da altri fornitori. Se anche dovessero essere prese misure di contenimento sarebbero miti. Stiamo parlando di una riduzione di 1-2 gradi del riscaldamento e variazioni analoghe per i condizionatori. Covid? Siamo verso la via d'uscita lo dicono i numeri. La campagna di vaccinazione è stata un grande successo: 150mila decessi evitati. Se ci dovesse essere un nuovo peggioramento, siamo molto più preparati che in passato".


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la Russia ha scritto anche all'Italia:"Subirete conseguenze imprevedibili se continuerà le forniture di armi
> all’Ucraina".
> 
> Draghi però tira dritto. Ecco le dichiarazioni al CorSera:In un momento pieno di incertezze, di potenziali instabilità, di fragilità interne ed esterne, questo governo di unità nazionale continua a voler governare. Abbiamo fatto molto e lo abbiamo fatto insieme. L'esecutivo va avanti fino in fondo se riuscirà a fare le cose che servono al Paese. La telefonata a Putin? Gli ho detto che lo chiamavo per parlare di pace. Gli ho chiesto 'quando vi vedete con Zelensky? Solo voi due potete sciogliere i nodi'. Mi ha risposto: 'I tempi non sono maturi'. Ho insistito: 'Decidete un cessate il fuoco'. Ancora 'No: i tempi non sono maturi'. Dopo di che mi ha spiegato tutto sul pagamento del gas in rubli, che allora non era ancora stato introdotto. Ci siamo salutati con l'impegno di risentirci entro pochi giorni. Comincio a pensare che abbiano ragione coloro che dicono: è inutile che gli parliate, si perde solo tempo. Io ho sempre difeso Macron e continuo a sostenere che come presidente di turno dell'Ue faccia bene a tentare ogni possibile strada di dialogo. Ma ho l'impressione che l'orrore della guerra con le sue carneficine, con quello che hanno fatto ai bambini e alle donne, sia completamente indipendente dalle parole e dalle telefonate che si fanno. I sacrifici? Sacrifici contenuti. Con quelle parole volevo mandare due messaggi che ritengo importanti. Il primo, più fattuale: il sacrificio, in questo caso, è contenuto, pari a qualche grado di temperatura in più o in meno. La pace è il valore più importante, indipendentemente dal sacrificio, ma in questo caso il sacrificio è anche piccolo. Il governo ha già approvato norme per sbloccare gli investimenti nelle energie rinnovabili per togliere tutti i veti in questa direzione e promette che il governo farà di tutto per proteggere imprese e cittadini dai rincari delle bollette. Il prossimo inverno? Siamo ben posizionati. Abbiamo gas negli stoccaggi e avremo nuovo gas da altri fornitori. Se anche dovessero essere prese misure di contenimento sarebbero miti. Stiamo parlando di una riduzione di 1-2 gradi del riscaldamento e variazioni analoghe per i condizionatori. Covid? Siamo verso la via d'uscita lo dicono i numeri. La campagna di vaccinazione è stata un grande successo: 150mila decessi evitati. Se ci dovesse essere un nuovo peggioramento, siamo molto più preparati che in passato".



Un governo pericolosissimo: di ladri, delinquenti, farabutti e traditori del popolo. Eppure siamo ancora qui con le mani in mano.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la Russia ha scritto anche all'Italia:"Subirete conseguenze imprevedibili se continuerà le forniture di armi
> all’Ucraina".
> 
> Draghi però tira dritto. Ecco le dichiarazioni al CorSera:In un momento pieno di incertezze, di potenziali instabilità, di fragilità interne ed esterne, questo governo di unità nazionale continua a voler governare. Abbiamo fatto molto e lo abbiamo fatto insieme. L'esecutivo va avanti fino in fondo se riuscirà a fare le cose che servono al Paese. La telefonata a Putin? Gli ho detto che lo chiamavo per parlare di pace. Gli ho chiesto 'quando vi vedete con Zelensky? Solo voi due potete sciogliere i nodi'. Mi ha risposto: 'I tempi non sono maturi'. Ho insistito: 'Decidete un cessate il fuoco'. Ancora 'No: i tempi non sono maturi'. Dopo di che mi ha spiegato tutto sul pagamento del gas in rubli, che allora non era ancora stato introdotto. Ci siamo salutati con l'impegno di risentirci entro pochi giorni. Comincio a pensare che abbiano ragione coloro che dicono: è inutile che gli parliate, si perde solo tempo. Io ho sempre difeso Macron e continuo a sostenere che come presidente di turno dell'Ue faccia bene a tentare ogni possibile strada di dialogo. Ma ho l'impressione che l'orrore della guerra con le sue carneficine, con quello che hanno fatto ai bambini e alle donne, sia completamente indipendente dalle parole e dalle telefonate che si fanno. I sacrifici? Sacrifici contenuti. Con quelle parole volevo mandare due messaggi che ritengo importanti. Il primo, più fattuale: il sacrificio, in questo caso, è contenuto, pari a qualche grado di temperatura in più o in meno. La pace è il valore più importante, indipendentemente dal sacrificio, ma in questo caso il sacrificio è anche piccolo. Il governo ha già approvato norme per sbloccare gli investimenti nelle energie rinnovabili per togliere tutti i veti in questa direzione e promette che il governo farà di tutto per proteggere imprese e cittadini dai rincari delle bollette. Il prossimo inverno? Siamo ben posizionati. Abbiamo gas negli stoccaggi e avremo nuovo gas da altri fornitori. Se anche dovessero essere prese misure di contenimento sarebbero miti. Stiamo parlando di una riduzione di 1-2 gradi del riscaldamento e variazioni analoghe per i condizionatori. Covid? Siamo verso la via d'uscita lo dicono i numeri. La campagna di vaccinazione è stata un grande successo: 150mila decessi evitati. Se ci dovesse essere un nuovo peggioramento, siamo molto più preparati che in passato".


questo è un troll al pari dei cinesi, ha lo stesso sguardo fasullo


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questo è un troll al pari dei cinesi, ha lo stesso sguardo fasullo


 
Più che un troll, è un Mostro.


----------



## danjr (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la Russia ha scritto anche all'Italia:"Subirete conseguenze imprevedibili se continuerà le forniture di armi all’Ucraina".
> 
> Draghi però tira dritto. Ecco le dichiarazioni al CorSera:In un momento pieno di incertezze, di potenziali instabilità, di fragilità interne ed esterne, questo governo di unità nazionale continua a voler governare. Abbiamo fatto molto e lo abbiamo fatto insieme. L'esecutivo va avanti fino in fondo se riuscirà a fare le cose che servono al Paese. La telefonata a Putin? Gli ho detto che lo chiamavo per parlare di pace. Gli ho chiesto 'quando vi vedete con Zelensky? Solo voi due potete sciogliere i nodi'. Mi ha risposto: 'I tempi non sono maturi'. Ho insistito: 'Decidete un cessate il fuoco'. Ancora 'No: i tempi non sono maturi'. Dopo di che mi ha spiegato tutto sul pagamento del gas in rubli, che allora non era ancora stato introdotto. Ci siamo salutati con l'impegno di risentirci entro pochi giorni. Comincio a pensare che abbiano ragione coloro che dicono: è inutile che gli parliate, si perde solo tempo. Io ho sempre difeso Macron e continuo a sostenere che come presidente di turno dell'Ue faccia bene a tentare ogni possibile strada di dialogo. Ma ho l'impressione che l'orrore della guerra con le sue carneficine, con quello che hanno fatto ai bambini e alle donne, sia completamente indipendente dalle parole e dalle telefonate che si fanno. I sacrifici? Sacrifici contenuti. Con quelle parole volevo mandare due messaggi che ritengo importanti. Il primo, più fattuale: il sacrificio, in questo caso, è contenuto, pari a qualche grado di temperatura in più o in meno. La pace è il valore più importante, indipendentemente dal sacrificio, ma in questo caso il sacrificio è anche piccolo. Il governo ha già approvato norme per sbloccare gli investimenti nelle energie rinnovabili per togliere tutti i veti in questa direzione e promette che il governo farà di tutto per proteggere imprese e cittadini dai rincari delle bollette. Il prossimo inverno? Siamo ben posizionati. Abbiamo gas negli stoccaggi e avremo nuovo gas da altri fornitori. Se anche dovessero essere prese misure di contenimento sarebbero miti. Stiamo parlando di una riduzione di 1-2 gradi del riscaldamento e variazioni analoghe per i condizionatori. Covid? Siamo verso la via d'uscita lo dicono i numeri. La campagna di vaccinazione è stata un grande successo: 150mila decessi evitati. Se ci dovesse essere un nuovo peggioramento, siamo molto più preparati che in passato".


Per quanto riguarda le parole su Putin ha, ahime, ragione..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

*Abbattuto un aereo da trasporto che aveva bordo "un grande quantitativo di armi occidentali"*

Speriamo che gli ucraini le abbiano pagate in anticipo*  *
Altrimenti come al solito saranno pagate da pantalone italiano,o tedesco,o francese,o americano..


----------



## Albijol (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Abbattuto un aereo da trasporto che aveva bordo "un grande quantitativo di armi occidentali"*
> 
> Speriamo che gli ucraini le abbiano pagate in anticipo* *
> Altrimenti come al solito saranno pagate da pantalone italiano,o tedesco,o francese,o americano..


Smentito da ogni fonte, tranne dai russi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la Russia ha scritto anche all'Italia:"Subirete conseguenze imprevedibili se continuerà le forniture di armi all’Ucraina".
> 
> Draghi però tira dritto. Ecco le dichiarazioni al CorSera:In un momento pieno di incertezze, di potenziali instabilità, di fragilità interne ed esterne, questo governo di unità nazionale continua a voler governare. Abbiamo fatto molto e lo abbiamo fatto insieme. L'esecutivo va avanti fino in fondo se riuscirà a fare le cose che servono al Paese. La telefonata a Putin? Gli ho detto che lo chiamavo per parlare di pace. Gli ho chiesto 'quando vi vedete con Zelensky? Solo voi due potete sciogliere i nodi'. Mi ha risposto: 'I tempi non sono maturi'. Ho insistito: 'Decidete un cessate il fuoco'. Ancora 'No: i tempi non sono maturi'. Dopo di che mi ha spiegato tutto sul pagamento del gas in rubli, che allora non era ancora stato introdotto. Ci siamo salutati con l'impegno di risentirci entro pochi giorni. Comincio a pensare che abbiano ragione coloro che dicono: è inutile che gli parliate, si perde solo tempo. Io ho sempre difeso Macron e continuo a sostenere che come presidente di turno dell'Ue faccia bene a tentare ogni possibile strada di dialogo. Ma ho l'impressione che l'orrore della guerra con le sue carneficine, con quello che hanno fatto ai bambini e alle donne, sia completamente indipendente dalle parole e dalle telefonate che si fanno. I sacrifici? Sacrifici contenuti. Con quelle parole volevo mandare due messaggi che ritengo importanti. Il primo, più fattuale: il sacrificio, in questo caso, è contenuto, pari a qualche grado di temperatura in più o in meno. La pace è il valore più importante, indipendentemente dal sacrificio, ma in questo caso il sacrificio è anche piccolo. Il governo ha già approvato norme per sbloccare gli investimenti nelle energie rinnovabili per togliere tutti i veti in questa direzione e promette che il governo farà di tutto per proteggere imprese e cittadini dai rincari delle bollette. Il prossimo inverno? Siamo ben posizionati. Abbiamo gas negli stoccaggi e avremo nuovo gas da altri fornitori. Se anche dovessero essere prese misure di contenimento sarebbero miti. Stiamo parlando di una riduzione di 1-2 gradi del riscaldamento e variazioni analoghe per i condizionatori. Covid? Siamo verso la via d'uscita lo dicono i numeri. La campagna di vaccinazione è stata un grande successo: 150mila decessi evitati. Se ci dovesse essere un nuovo peggioramento, siamo molto più preparati che in passato".



Ci stiamo praticamente martellando le p… da soli a livello economico e rischiamo pure di ritrovarci in guerra. Una guerra decisa da un dittatore contro una marionetta degli USA che se ne fregano dei danni subiti dagli altri. 
Se l’Europa è questa è giusto che subisca gli ordini degli USA.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Smentito da ogni fonte, tranne dai russi



Stesso discorso dei missili s300 donati dall'occidente e durati la bellezza di 2-3 giorni in terra ucraina (anche in questo caso ci fu una smentita,salvo poi fare un passo indietro subito dopo la pubblicazione dei video che mostravano l'accaduto)

Confermare l'abbattimento è sempre un duro colpo per l'opinione pubblica occidentale,dal momento che in ogni carico spedito ci sono miliardi e miliardi spesi dalle nazioni in armamenti.
Miliardi letteralmente gettati dalla finestra.

Per dire,anche Mosca cercava in tutti i modi di smentire l'affondamento del suo incrociatore "re dei mari",ma dopo un pò si sono arresi e hanno confermato la perdita. Questi abbattimenti,sia da una parte sia dall'altra,possono influire anche sul morale dei soldati,ecco perchè si cerca in tutti i modi di negare.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Aprile 2022)

dai sondaggi sta emergendo che la maggioranza del popolo italiano è contrario all'invio di armi in ucraina.
ma chi rappresentano questi "governanti" ? (domanda retorica)


----------



## bmb (17 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dai sondaggi sta emergendo che la maggioranza del popolo italiano è contrario all'invio di armi in ucraina.
> ma chi rappresentano questi "governanti" ? (domanda retorica)


In Italia sono circa 10 anni che non c'è un Premier eletto dal popolo. 
_
L'Italia è una Repubblica democratica, fondata sul lavoro.

La sovranità appartiene al popolo, che la esercita nelle forme e nei limiti della Costituzione._

Fortuna


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dai sondaggi sta emergendo che la maggioranza del popolo italiano è contrario all'invio di armi in ucraina.
> ma chi rappresentano questi "governanti" ? (domanda retorica)


se è per questo il popolo italiano è contro a tutto a prescindere, no nucleare, no gasdotti, no rigasifficatori, no trivelle, no aumenti delle bollette. L'italiano medio è maestro nel volere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dai sondaggi sta emergendo che la maggioranza del popolo italiano è contrario all'invio di armi in ucraina.
> ma chi rappresentano questi "governanti" ? (domanda retorica)



Come non lo sai? Loro sono gli Avengers. Dei supereroi che si indignano a comando e che come superpoteri hanno la bugia facile e il piagnisteo incorporato. Disponibili sugli scaffali di tutti i negozi di giocattoli


----------



## Albijol (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso dei missili s300 donati dall'occidente e durati la bellezza di 2-3 giorni in terra ucraina (anche in questo caso ci fu una smentita,salvo poi fare un passo indietro subito dopo la pubblicazione dei video che mostravano l'accaduto)
> 
> Confermare l'abbattimento è sempre un duro colpo per l'opinione pubblica occidentale,dal momento che in ogni carico spedito ci sono miliardi e miliardi spesi dalle nazioni in armamenti.
> Miliardi letteralmente gettati dalla finestra.
> ...


Parlo di altre fonti indipendenti, mica delle fonti ukraine che per me valgono come quelle russe. Le rotte di questi tipi di aerei sono tracciate.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dai sondaggi sta emergendo che la maggioranza del popolo italiano è contrario all'invio di armi in ucraina.
> ma chi rappresentano questi "governanti" ? (domanda retorica)



Premesso che all'idiozia non vi è alcun limite (soprattutto al giorno d'oggi) chi sano di mente vorrebbe rischiare una bomba sulla capoccia per inviare armi ad una nazione che nessuno ha mai calcolato prima d'ora?


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Premesso che all'idiozia non vi è alcun limite (soprattutto al giorno d'oggi) chi sano di mente vorrebbe rischiare una bomba sulla capoccia per inviare armi ad una nazione che nessuno ha mai calcolato prima d'ora?



I Paladini del bene admin. Quelli che non vedono l'ora di andare a combattere per l' Ucraina ma, caso strano, non riescono mai a schiodarsi dalla sedia di casa.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Come non lo sai? Loro sono gli Avengers. Dei supereroi che si indignano a comando e che come superpoteri hanno la bugia facile e il piagnisteo incorporato. Disponibili sugli scaffali di tutti i negozi di giocattoli



Ho la sensazione che ci sia gente talmente asservita agli USA da essere anti-italiani


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che ci sia gente talmente asservita agli USA da essere anti-italiani



Ovvio. Hanno persino una rappresentanza in parlamento che è il PD.Un partito contro gli italiani al servizio degli yankee.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Hanno persino una rappresentanza in parlamento che è il PD.Un partito contro gli italiani al servizio degli yankee.



Nel nostro Paese si fa a gara per mettersi al servizio degli sceriffi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> In Italia sono circa 10 anni che non c'è un Premier eletto dal popolo.
> 
> _L'Italia è una Repubblica democratica, fondata sul lavoro.
> 
> ...


In Italia non si vota il presidente del consiglio


----------



## vota DC (17 Aprile 2022)

Draghi pochi giorni fa di è fatto fotografare che gioca golf..... all' Antognolla.... cioè parliamo di uno che non rinuncia al club di un oligarca russo che finge che il gas sia usato solo per il riscaldamento e soltanto da parte delle abitazioni private.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2022)

Visti certi soggetti che elogiano questi farabutti, direi che alcuni se lo meritano. Poi voglio vedere quando avranno a che fare con le conseguenze vere. In ogni caso, se parte un missile che si ferma a Palazzo Chigi e non faccia altri danni al di fuori, io stappo lo champagne.


----------



## bmb (17 Aprile 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In Italia non si vota il presidente del consiglio


Quindi quando dai il voto al partito o alla coalizione non sai chi sarà il candidato del partito o della coalizione. Cado dal però dopo 17 anni che esercito il mio diritto al voto.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo praticamente martellando le p… da soli a livello economico e rischiamo pure di ritrovarci in guerra. Una guerra decisa da un dittatore contro una marionetta degli USA che se ne fregano dei danni subiti dagli altri.
> Se l’Europa è questa è giusto che subisca gli ordini degli USA.


La situazione è sempre più critica, ci stiamo uccidendo da soli. Complimenti 
Ma hey, stiamo difendendo il baluardo della libertà e dell’ordine costituito, l’ucraina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la Russia ha scritto anche all'Italia:"Subirete conseguenze imprevedibili se continuerà le forniture di armi all’Ucraina".
> 
> Draghi però tira dritto. Ecco le dichiarazioni al CorSera:In un momento pieno di incertezze, di potenziali instabilità, di fragilità interne ed esterne, questo governo di unità nazionale continua a voler governare. Abbiamo fatto molto e lo abbiamo fatto insieme. L'esecutivo va avanti fino in fondo se riuscirà a fare le cose che servono al Paese. La telefonata a Putin? Gli ho detto che lo chiamavo per parlare di pace. Gli ho chiesto 'quando vi vedete con Zelensky? Solo voi due potete sciogliere i nodi'. Mi ha risposto: 'I tempi non sono maturi'. Ho insistito: 'Decidete un cessate il fuoco'. Ancora 'No: i tempi non sono maturi'. Dopo di che mi ha spiegato tutto sul pagamento del gas in rubli, che allora non era ancora stato introdotto. Ci siamo salutati con l'impegno di risentirci entro pochi giorni. Comincio a pensare che abbiano ragione coloro che dicono: è inutile che gli parliate, si perde solo tempo. Io ho sempre difeso Macron e continuo a sostenere che come presidente di turno dell'Ue faccia bene a tentare ogni possibile strada di dialogo. Ma ho l'impressione che l'orrore della guerra con le sue carneficine, con quello che hanno fatto ai bambini e alle donne, sia completamente indipendente dalle parole e dalle telefonate che si fanno. I sacrifici? Sacrifici contenuti. Con quelle parole volevo mandare due messaggi che ritengo importanti. Il primo, più fattuale: il sacrificio, in questo caso, è contenuto, pari a qualche grado di temperatura in più o in meno. La pace è il valore più importante, indipendentemente dal sacrificio, ma in questo caso il sacrificio è anche piccolo. Il governo ha già approvato norme per sbloccare gli investimenti nelle energie rinnovabili per togliere tutti i veti in questa direzione e promette che il governo farà di tutto per proteggere imprese e cittadini dai rincari delle bollette. Il prossimo inverno? Siamo ben posizionati. Abbiamo gas negli stoccaggi e avremo nuovo gas da altri fornitori. Se anche dovessero essere prese misure di contenimento sarebbero miti. Stiamo parlando di una riduzione di 1-2 gradi del riscaldamento e variazioni analoghe per i condizionatori. Covid? Siamo verso la via d'uscita lo dicono i numeri. La campagna di vaccinazione è stata un grande successo: 150mila decessi evitati. Se ci dovesse essere un nuovo peggioramento, siamo molto più preparati che in passato".


Quando governò Monti pensavo avessimo toccato il fondo. Almeno Monti mostrava un minimo di compassione, questo qui invece è un animale a sangue freddo, non ha un minimo di morale nè attaccamento al popolo italiano. Per lui l'Italia non esiste, esiste solo l'Europa.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quindi quando dai il voto al partito o alla coalizione non sai chi sarà il candidato del partito o della coalizione. Cado dal però dopo 17 anni che esercito il mio diritto al voto.


Ogni tanto si inventano queste leggi "nuove" tra cui questa dal dopo Monti, dopo che però ci avevano fatto credere che vinceva il premier e non il partito. Se Draghi diventava pdr, già si diceva che avrebbe comandato lui perchè il PDR ha più poteri dopo che ci avevano fatto credere che quel ruolo contasse come il due di picche. Altra legge nuova, che il pdr può essere rieletto da Napolitano in poi. La costituzione ormai è carta straccia e si sta vedendo, come anche con la fine dello stato d'emergenza.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando governò Monti pensavo avessimo toccato il fondo. Almeno Monti mostrava un minimo di compassione, questo qui invece è un animale a sangue freddo, non ha un minimo di morale nè attaccamento al popolo italiano. Per lui l'Italia non esiste, esiste solo l'Europa.


Esistono solo i suoi interessi. Più fonti dicono che punta alla NATO e c'è stato pure ieri il topic, postato da me. L'ennesimo farabutto pompato dai giornali che, analizzandolo con un attento occhio critico, non ha fatto altro che ammazzare il nostro paese. Questo ha fatto danni ovunque, ma guai a dirlo eh...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se è per questo il popolo italiano è contro a tutto a prescindere, no nucleare, no gasdotti, no rigasifficatori, no trivelle, no aumenti delle bollette. L'italiano medio è maestro nel volere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena


Di sicuro nessuno vuole morire per l’ucraina. Basterebbe questo a smettere


----------



## ignaxio (17 Aprile 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In Italia non si vota il presidente del consiglio



2022, fonti di informazione disponibili h24 è ancora stiamo a spiegare sta cosa.


----------



## ignaxio (17 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dai sondaggi sta emergendo che la maggioranza del popolo italiano è contrario all'invio di armi in ucraina.
> ma chi rappresentano questi "governanti" ? (domanda retorica)


A parte il tema specifico, certi argomenti non devono essere decisi dal popolo.. a parte che già ad ogni referendum facciamo disastri


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esistono solo i suoi interessi. Più fonti dicono che punta alla NATO e c'è stato pure ieri il topic, postato da me. L'ennesimo farabutto pompato dai giornali che, analizzandolo con un attento occhio critico, non ha fatto altro che ammazzare il nostro paese. Questo ha fatto danni ovunque, ma guai a dirlo eh...


La cosa grave è che ogni riforma antipopolare (praticamente ogni decisione di questo governo lo è stata) è accompagnata dalla frase "ce lo chiede l'Europa". Come se fosse naturale che gli interessi degli italiani non contino nulla, come se la prevaricazione che stiamo subendo siano frutto di poteri oscuri incontrollabili, come se il destino dell'Italia fosse ineluttabile. Di periodi bui ne abbiamo passato, però diciamo che si riusciva in qualche modo a galleggiare. Un delinquente del genere è il punto più basso della storia della Repubblica.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Di sicuro nessuno vuole morire per l’ucraina. Basterebbe questo a smettere



La famosa opinione pubblica viene invocata quando serve per difendere il pupazzo ucraino, quando si esprime contro l’invio di armi è solo un concetto inutile.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> A parte il tema specifico, certi argomenti non devono essere decisi dal popolo.. a parte che già ad ogni referendum facciamo disastri


No infatti, decidere se morire e distruggere l’economia per l’ucraina lo deve decidere un manipolo di porci intrallazzisti. Però le conseguenze le paghiamo noi eh? Bello


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La famosa opinione pubblica viene invocata quando serve per difendere il pupazzo ucraino, quando si esprime contro l’invio di armi è solo un concetto inutile.


Molti, a parole, schifano Putin e la Cina ma poi hanno comportamenti che sono degni della peggior dittatura


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Molti, a parole, schifano Putin e la Cina ma poi hanno comportamenti che sono degni della peggior dittatura



Hanno solo scelto una dittatura più morbida e comoda.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## ignaxio (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No infatti, decidere se morire e distruggere l’economia per l’ucraina lo deve decidere un manipolo di porci intrallazzisti. Però le conseguenze le paghiamo noi eh? Bello


Ogni volta non capisco. Cosa ci guadagna il governo a morire e distruggere l’economia ?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ogni volta non capisco. Cosa ci guadagna il governo a morire e distruggere l’economia ?


Non so chiedi a loro, visto che vi piacciono tanto


----------



## Dexter (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se è per questo il popolo italiano è contro a tutto a prescindere, no nucleare, no gasdotti, no rigasifficatori, no trivelle, no aumenti delle bollette. L'italiano medio è maestro nel volere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena


No-vax? Ah no...il popolo italiano é storicamente maestro nel mettersi a pecora, altroché. Basta un servizio sul Tg1 e l'80% degli italiani ci crede


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Di sicuro nessuno vuole morire per l’ucraina. Basterebbe questo a smettere


di sicuro nessuno vuole morire, non soltanto per l'ucraina. Fatto sta che le decisione si prendono e poi si accettano le conseguenze. Si vuole uscire dalla nato? si faccia, pero poi le 8000 e passa km di costa ce li dobbiamo difendere da soli e quindi gioco forza devi aumentare le spese militari


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> No-vax? Ah no...il popolo italiano é storicamente maestro nel mettersi a pecora, altroché. Basta un servizio sul Tg1 e l'80% degli italiani ci crede


il popolo italiano è maestro del chiagni e fotti


----------



## vota DC (17 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ogni volta non capisco. Cosa ci guadagna il governo a morire e distruggere l’economia ?


Lo stesso di quello che ci guadagni facendo sacrifici umani per evocare entità come cthulhu o piazzandoci gente come i Benetton a gestire le autostrade. Ci sono situazioni dove perdono tutti che sono scatenate da dementi che credono di potere fregare tutti gli altri.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> di sicuro nessuno vuole morire, non soltanto per l'ucraina. Fatto sta che le decisione si prendono e poi si accettano le conseguenze. Si vuole uscire dalla nato? si faccia, pero poi le 8000 e passa km di costa ce li dobbiamo difendere da soli e quindi gioco forza devi aumentare le spese militari



Meglio soli che male accompagnati.Se poi parliamo di un organizzazione terroristica come la Nato il problema non si pone nemmeno.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> di sicuro nessuno vuole morire, non soltanto per l'ucraina. Fatto sta che le decisione si prendono e poi si accettano le conseguenze. Si vuole uscire dalla nato? si faccia, pero poi le 8000 e passa km di costa ce li dobbiamo difendere da soli e quindi gioco forza devi aumentare le spese militari



La mia opinione non conta nulla ma sarei favorevole ad uscire da questa Nato che di fatto è diventata il braccio armato degli interessi USA.
La UE, per avere davvero senso, dovrebbe dotarsi di esercito proprio e se questo comporta aumento delle spese militari per l’Italia ben venga tale aumento.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> di sicuro nessuno vuole morire, non soltanto per l'ucraina. Fatto sta che le decisione si prendono e poi si accettano le conseguenze. Si vuole uscire dalla nato? si faccia, pero poi le 8000 e passa km di costa ce li dobbiamo difendere da soli e quindi gioco forza devi aumentare le spese militari


Io non ho detto ddi mi uscire dalla nato. Sto dicendo che non possiamo sempre subire la volontà altrui anche quando porta solo svantaggi.
Un limite ci deve essere


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ogni volta non capisco. Cosa ci guadagna il governo a morire e distruggere l’economia ?


All’economia hanno già fatto il funerale da tempo. Un’azienda su due è a rischio chiusura. Mai successo nella storia di questa nazione. Serviva il Governo dei migliori


----------



## danjr (17 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> In Italia sono circa 10 anni che non c'è un Premier eletto dal popolo.
> 
> _L'Italia è una Repubblica democratica, fondata sul lavoro.
> 
> ...


In Italia il premier non viene eletto dal popolo dal 1946


----------



## danjr (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se è per questo il popolo italiano è contro a tutto a prescindere, no nucleare, no gasdotti, no rigasifficatori, no trivelle, no aumenti delle bollette. L'italiano medio è maestro nel volere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena


Infatti è comodo trovare colpevoli sempre nella politica, per l’attuale crisi energetica la colpa è SOLO del popolo italiano, che in più occasioni ha sempre detto NO tramite referendum


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2022)

Non in mio nome. No alle armi all'Ucraina


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti è comodo trovare colpevoli sempre nella politica, per l’attuale crisi energetica la colpa è SOLO del popolo italiano, che in più occasioni ha sempre detto NO tramite referendum




Per me rinunciare del tutto al nucleare è stato un grande errore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti è comodo trovare colpevoli sempre nella politica, per l’attuale crisi energetica la colpa è SOLO del popolo italiano, che in più occasioni ha sempre detto NO tramite referendum



Eh no,troppo semplice così.
Non è stato il popolo italiano a tagliarsi le palle da solo schierandosi apertamente come un gregge di pecore contro la russia che ci "riforniva",ma i mangiasoldi dei nostri politicanti da 4 soldi.

In passato abbiamo detto no al nucleare,trivelle,ecc,ecc. E' un bene ? è un male ?
Non ha importanza perchè fino all'altroieri l'alternativa,pagando moneta sonante,c'era.

Ma sono stati i cittadini a firmare i contratti energetici con le altre nazioni o i politicanti ?
Sono stati i cittadini o i politicanti a "dipendere" praticamente dalla sola russia senza differenziare l'approvvigionamento ?
Sono stati i cittadini a tagliarsi le palle da soli o i politicanti ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La mia opinione non conta nulla ma sarei favorevole ad uscire da questa Nato che di fatto è diventata il braccio armato degli interessi USA.
> La UE, per avere davvero senso, dovrebbe dotarsi di esercito proprio e se questo comporta aumento delle spese militari per l’Italia ben venga tale aumento.


tutto bello finche resta a livello teorico, un esercito è formato da gente che va a morire per un qualche motivo, se non c'è senso di appartenenza difficilmente lo fara, gia la gente in italia non si sente italiana figuriamoci sentirsi europei, per non parlare degli spagnoli che si scannano tra baschi, catalani e castigliani. Inoltre un esercito deve avere un comando mica puoi prendere le decisioni come si prendono ora in europa all'unanimita e dopo votazioni. In fine, permettimi una battuta, considerando la spocchia "napoleonica" dei francesi sono convinto che i capi di questo fantomatico esercito vorranno essere loro, pero le armi pagate dai tedeschi e olandesi


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti è comodo trovare colpevoli sempre nella politica, per l’attuale crisi energetica la colpa è SOLO del popolo italiano, che in più occasioni ha sempre detto NO tramite referendum



Certo perché quando ha detto no alla privatizzazione dell' acqua è stato ascoltatoAbbiamo i governanti che ci meritiamo.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh no,troppo semplice così.
> Non è stato il popolo italiano a tagliarsi le palle da solo schierandosi apertamente come un gregge di pecore contro la russia che ci "riforniva",ma i mangiasoldi dei nostri politicanti da 4 soldi.
> 
> In passato abbiamo detto no al nucleare,trivelle,ecc,ecc. E' un bene ? è un male ?
> ...



Amen. Quando gli aumenti eroderanno i nostri " risparmi" li voglio vedere gli entusiastici guerrieri da tastiera


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto ddi mi uscire dalla nato. Sto dicendo che non possiamo sempre subire la volontà altrui anche quando porta solo svantaggi.
> Un limite ci deve essere


si ma è troppo comodo dire sto nella nato e faccio come voglio io, come orsini che dice usciamo dall'europa per la questione della guerra poi rientriamo quando ci fa comodo  credo che si sappia fin da piccoli come funzionano le dinamiche sociali di un gruppo, o stai nel gruppo o esci e te la vedi da solo, mica esci ed entri a convenienza. Pure qui dentro ci sono regole sociali di un gruppo, ad esempio non si possono postare link esterni, se non ti piace puoi sempre andare a postare su qualche altro forum del milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma è troppo comodo dire sto nella nato e faccio come voglio io, come orsini che dice usciamo dall'europa per la questione della guerra poi rientriamo quando ci fa comodo  credo che si sappia fin da piccoli come funzionano le dinamiche sociali di un gruppo, o stai nel gruppo o esci e te la vedi da solo, mica esci ed entri a convenienza. Pure qui dentro ci sono regole sociali di un gruppo, ad esempio non si possono link esterni, se non ti piace puoi sempre andare a postare su qualche altro forum del milan.



Allora queste regole devono valere anche in senso opposto.
Non è che entri a piacimento solo quando ti fa comodo,dopo che per anni hai schifato la NATO.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Meglio soli che male accompagnati.Se poi parliamo di un organizzazione terroristica come la Nato il problema non si pone nemmeno.


opinione rispettabilissima, pero, ripeto, poi si devono affrontare le conseguenze da persone mature


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora queste regole devono valere anche in senso opposto.
> Non è che entri a piacimento solo quando ti fa comodo,dopo che per anni hai schifato la NATO.


nella nato non puoi entrare a piacimento, uno stato chiede di entrare poi sta ai membri che gia ci sono dentro decidere se farlo entrare o meno, come funziona in qualsiasi altro gruppo sociale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la Russia ha scritto anche all'Italia:"Subirete conseguenze imprevedibili se continuerà le forniture di armi all’Ucraina".
> 
> Draghi però tira dritto. Ecco le dichiarazioni al CorSera:In un momento pieno di incertezze, di potenziali instabilità, di fragilità interne ed esterne, questo governo di unità nazionale continua a voler governare. Abbiamo fatto molto e lo abbiamo fatto insieme. L'esecutivo va avanti fino in fondo se riuscirà a fare le cose che servono al Paese. La telefonata a Putin? Gli ho detto che lo chiamavo per parlare di pace. Gli ho chiesto 'quando vi vedete con Zelensky? Solo voi due potete sciogliere i nodi'. Mi ha risposto: 'I tempi non sono maturi'. Ho insistito: 'Decidete un cessate il fuoco'. Ancora 'No: i tempi non sono maturi'. Dopo di che mi ha spiegato tutto sul pagamento del gas in rubli, che allora non era ancora stato introdotto. Ci siamo salutati con l'impegno di risentirci entro pochi giorni. Comincio a pensare che abbiano ragione coloro che dicono: è inutile che gli parliate, si perde solo tempo. Io ho sempre difeso Macron e continuo a sostenere che come presidente di turno dell'Ue faccia bene a tentare ogni possibile strada di dialogo. Ma ho l'impressione che l'orrore della guerra con le sue carneficine, con quello che hanno fatto ai bambini e alle donne, sia completamente indipendente dalle parole e dalle telefonate che si fanno. I sacrifici? Sacrifici contenuti. Con quelle parole volevo mandare due messaggi che ritengo importanti. Il primo, più fattuale: il sacrificio, in questo caso, è contenuto, pari a qualche grado di temperatura in più o in meno. La pace è il valore più importante, indipendentemente dal sacrificio, ma in questo caso il sacrificio è anche piccolo. Il governo ha già approvato norme per sbloccare gli investimenti nelle energie rinnovabili per togliere tutti i veti in questa direzione e promette che il governo farà di tutto per proteggere imprese e cittadini dai rincari delle bollette. Il prossimo inverno? Siamo ben posizionati. Abbiamo gas negli stoccaggi e avremo nuovo gas da altri fornitori. Se anche dovessero essere prese misure di contenimento sarebbero miti. Stiamo parlando di una riduzione di 1-2 gradi del riscaldamento e variazioni analoghe per i condizionatori. Covid? Siamo verso la via d'uscita lo dicono i numeri. La campagna di vaccinazione è stata un grande successo: 150mila decessi evitati. Se ci dovesse essere un nuovo peggioramento, siamo molto più preparati che in passato".



Che incantatore di serpenti...


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> opinione rispettabilissima, pero, ripeto poi si devono affrontare le conseguenze da persone mature



Ovvio.Ritorneremmo ad avere sovranità e a non cercarci le guerre a tutti i costi.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> A parte il tema specifico, certi argomenti non devono essere decisi dal popolo.. a parte che già ad ogni referendum facciamo disastri


entrare direttamente in un conflitto usa-russia, secondo me è tra quelli che devono essere decisi dal popolo, visto che alla fine le penne sono le nostre.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tutto bello finche resta a livello teorico, un esercito è formato da gente che va a morire per un qualche motivo, se non c'è senso di appartenenza difficilmente lo fara, gia la gente in italia non si sente italiana figuriamoci sentirsi europei, per non parlare degli spagnoli che si scannano tra baschi, catalani e castigliani. Inoltre un esercito deve avere un comando mica puoi prendere le decisioni come si prendono ora in europa all'unanimita e dopo votazioni. In fine, permettimi una battuta, considerando la spocchia "napoleonica" dei francesi sono convinto che i capi di questo fantomatico esercito vorranno essere loro, pero le armi pagate dai tedeschi e olandesi



Se, come dici tu, non ci sentiamo italiani né europei - e perciò non ci sarebbe il senso di appartenenza per la gente che andrebbe a comporre un eventuale esercito comune UE- mi chiedo quale senso di appartenenza possa esserci con gli USA per subirne le decisioni attraverso una alleanza egemonizzata da loro. Forse con loro non serve il senso di appartenenza, bisogna solo seguirli senza discutere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se, come dici tu, non ci sentiamo italiani né europei - e perciò non ci sarebbe il senso di appartenenza per la gente che andrebbe a comporre un eventuale esercito comune UE- mi chiedo quale senso di appartenenza possa esserci con gli USA per subirne le decisioni attraverso una alleanza egemonizzata da loro. Forse con loro non serve il senso di appartenenza, bisogna solo seguirli senza discutere.


ma in quel caso non c'entra il senso di appartenenza, perche hai esercito usa ed esercito italiano, gli italiani combattono sotto la bandiera italiana. Si tratta di un patto di mutuo soccorso, è una dinamica sociale, come quando per strada due ragazzini vengono alle mani e quello che ha la peggio dice "se hai le palle aspetta qua , ora vado a chiamare gli amici miei tosti", ora gli amici tosti dell'italia sono quelli nella nato, non ti piaciono i compari della nato? bene, sacrosanto, pero alla prossima aggressione te la devi vedere da solo, Ecco perche ho detto, rispettabile la scelta di uscire dalla nato pero poi da persone adulte bisogna accettare le inevitabili conseguenze.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Aprile 2022)

da chi prende ordini il governo italiano ?
chissà.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma è troppo comodo dire sto nella nato e faccio come voglio io, come orsini che dice usciamo dall'europa per la questione della guerra poi rientriamo quando ci fa comodo  credo che si sappia fin da piccoli come funzionano le dinamiche sociali di un gruppo, o stai nel gruppo o esci e te la vedi da solo, mica esci ed entri a convenienza. Pure qui dentro ci sono regole sociali di un gruppo, ad esempio non si possono postare link esterni, se non ti piace puoi sempre andare a postare su qualche altro forum del milan.


Ma qua io non sto parlando di uscire ed entrare a piacimento. Io sto dicendo che non si può fare per forza e sempre tutto quello che gli USA impongono. Perché così non è più un’alleanza difensiva militare ma vassallaggio in piena regola. Un minimo di autodeterminazione no?


----------



## vota DC (17 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti è comodo trovare colpevoli sempre nella politica, per l’attuale crisi energetica la colpa è SOLO del popolo italiano, che in più occasioni ha sempre detto NO tramite referendum


Abbiamo avuto pale eoliche alla CDC in zone turistiche senza un filo di vento fatte dai soliti appalti mafiosi.... figuriamoci qualcosa di impegnativo come il nucleare.
Al centro di Milano hanno costruito una torre sbilenca giusto per fare capire quanto spudorata è diventata l'edilizia mafiosa. Comodo dare la colpa al popolo e ai referendum.....i referendum dicono giusto poi se i lavori vengono appaltati dai vari Sala ai loro amichetti persino qualcosa di innocuo come le rinnovabili può diventare dannoso.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma in quel caso non c'entra il senso di appartenenza, perche hai esercito usa ed esercito italiano, gli italiani combattono sotto la bandiera italiana. Si tratta di un patto di mutuo soccorso, è una dinamica sociale, come quando per strada due ragazzini vengono alle mani e quello che ha la peggio dice "se hai le palle aspetta qua , ora vado a chiamare gli amici miei tosti", ora gli amici tosti dell'italia sono quelli nella nato, non ti piaciono i compari della nato? bene, sacrosanto, pero alla prossima aggressione te la devi vedere da solo, Ecco perche ho detto, rispettabile la scelta di uscire dalla nato pero poi da persone adulte bisogna accettare le inevitabili conseguenze.


Patto di muto soccorso esatto: l’ucraina fa parte della nato? No
Abbiamo vincoli? No
Le azioni intraprese sono dovute? No
Mi Spieghi perché allora gli usa ci devono imporre sta catzo di guerra?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2088
> 
> da chi prende ordini il governo italiano ?
> chissà.


Questo *è pazzo *


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo *è pazzo *


i vaccini americani vanno bene. quelli russi no
il gas americano va bene. quello russo no.
biden è sicuramente un vecchio con demenza, ma chi è dietro di lui è ben lucido.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

ok ma in soldoni quali dovrebbero essere le conseguenze imprevedibili di cui parla Putin? a meno che non voglia sganciare un fungo, e in tal caso anche la sua nazione diventerebbe una discarica nucleare, quale potere di negoziazione ha nei confronti di EU/UK/USA? il massimo che può fare è fermare il gas, in quel caso noi avremmo serissimi problemi ma loro chiudono i battenti visto che ci vorranno anni per sostituire il gas europeo con infrastrutture verso Cina e India.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok ma in soldoni quali dovrebbero essere le conseguenze imprevedibili di cui parla Putin? a meno che non voglia sganciare un fungo, e in tal caso anche la sua nazione diventerebbe una discarica nucleare, quale potere di negoziazione ha nei confronti di EU/UK/USA? il massimo che può fare è fermare il gas, in quel caso noi avremmo serissimi problemi ma loro chiudono i battenti visto che ci vorranno anni per sostituire il gas europeo con infrastrutture verso Cina e India.



Non lancerà alcuna atomica da noi, almeno allo stato attule delle cose.

Voleva solo far cacare addosso noi viziatelli occidentali, e ce l' ha fatta benissimo.

Giù al cappello alla strategia 

Noi abbiamo troppo da perdere, sapeva benissimo avrebbe spaccato l'opinione pubblica.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok ma in soldoni quali dovrebbero essere le conseguenze imprevedibili di cui parla Putin? a meno che non voglia sganciare un fungo, e in tal caso anche la sua nazione diventerebbe una discarica nucleare, quale potere di negoziazione ha nei confronti di EU/UK/USA? il massimo che può fare è fermare il gas, in quel caso noi avremmo serissimi problemi ma loro chiudono i battenti visto che ci vorranno anni per sostituire il gas europeo con infrastrutture verso Cina e India.


Esatto. Ma cosa dovrebbe fare? Mi pare evidente siano solo minacce vane ma ora ovviamente va per la maggiore l’idea che Putin giochi a risiko e uccida tutti


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lancerà alcuna atomica da noi, almeno allo stato attule delle cose.
> 
> Voleva solo far cacare addosso noi viziatelli occidentali, e ce l' ha fatta benissimo.
> 
> ...


L’importante è non intervenire direttamente in Ucraina. Quello cambierebbe tutto.
Ma una domanda: chi si sta cacando addosso del suo atteggiamento? Fosse per me potrebbe fare ciò che vuole dell’Ucraina perché le pure di lui che minaccia e conquista il mondo mi fanno ridere


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lancerà alcuna atomica da noi, almeno allo stato attule delle cose.
> 
> Voleva solo far cacare addosso noi viziatelli occidentali, e ce l' ha fatta benissimo.
> 
> ...





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma cosa dovrebbe fare? Mi pare evidente siano solo minacce vane ma ora ovviamente va per la maggiore l’idea che Putin giochi a risiko e uccida tutti



si ma l'opinione pubblica (noi) è una cosa, la NATO e i governi occidentali sono un'altra. No perchè qui dentro sembra che in Occidente abbiano tutti l'anello al naso perchè vedono quel poverino di Biden, come se contasse una cippa poi. Il Deep State sa benissimo che i Russi possono minacciare quanto vogliono ma hanno più o meno lo stesso potere negoziale di San Marino nei confronti dell' Occidente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok ma in soldoni quali dovrebbero essere le conseguenze imprevedibili di cui parla Putin? a meno che non voglia sganciare un fungo, e in tal caso anche la sua nazione diventerebbe una discarica nucleare, quale potere di negoziazione ha nei confronti di EU/UK/USA? il massimo che può fare è fermare il gas, in quel caso noi avremmo serissimi problemi ma loro chiudono i battenti visto che ci vorranno anni per sostituire il gas europeo con infrastrutture verso Cina e India.



Non pensate solo al gas,ma anche al settore agricolo.
I campi italiani,europei e anche americani con cosa vengono fertilizzati secondo voi ?
Senza fertilizzante si mangia esclusivamente "made in" marocco,algeria,tunisia,egitto,ecc.ecc e in tanti finiscono con le gambe all'aria.
E la Russia è il primo esportatore al mondo.
Anche l'Ucraina esporta,ma data la guerra....
Poi ci stanno anche Cina,canada e bielorussia,ma non è che siamo messi benissimo.
Quindi inevitabilmente i costi aumenteranno,anzi,sono già aumentati.
E se aumentano per i produttori,aumenteranno anche per i clienti finali.

E il grano ?
E il metallo ?
Ci sono tanti settori che,scampati dalla crisi del covid,potrebbero arrendersi ora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non pensate solo al gas,ma anche al settore agricolo.
> I campi italiani,europei e anche americani con cosa vengono fertilizzati secondo voi ?
> Senza fertilizzante si mangia esclusivamente "made in" marocco,algeria,tunisia,egitto,ecc.ecc e in tanti finiscono con le gambe all'aria.
> E la Russia è il primo esportatore al mondo.
> ...


si ma il concetto è che la Russia ci esporta prodotti a basso valore aggiunto o energetici e importa da noi macchinari, tecnologia ecc..Il potere negoziale pende pesantemente dalla nostra parte. QUesto per quanto concerne il commercio, poi da un punto di vista finanziario / capitali conta meno di zero. Insomma non sono gli Stati Uniti


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma l'opinione pubblica (noi) è una cosa, la NATO e i governi occidentali sono un'altra. No perchè qui dentro sembra che in Occidente abbiano tutti l'anello al naso perchè vedono quel poverino di Biden, come se contasse una cippa poi. Il Deep State sa benissimo che i Russi possono minacciare quanto vogliono ma hanno più o meno lo stesso potere negoziale di San Marino nei confronti dell' Occidente


Ancora peggio. Quindi tutto questo per cosa?
Meri interessi degli Usa


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2088
> 
> da chi prende ordini il governo italiano ?
> chissà.


Everybody gay with each other's ass


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2022)

Comunque, un dubbio... siamo sicuri che scoreggione le armi le stia inviando sul serio?
Perché anche oggi Zelensky si lamenta che quelle che servono arriveranno tra mesi.

Non è che è tutta propaganda USA interna? Ho visto gli ultimi sondaggi, Bidet sta letteralmente precipitando, è finita per lui. Ma sulla questione guerra ucraina la prova di forza con Vladimiro sembra causare un leggerissimo incremento positivo nei favori dell'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma il concetto è che la Russia ci esporta prodotti a basso valore aggiunto o energetici e importa da noi macchinari, tecnologia ecc..Il potere negoziale pende pesantemente dalla nostra parte. QUesto per quanto concerne il commercio, poi da un punto di vista finanziario / capitali conta meno di zero. Insomma non sono gli Stati Uniti



Scusa,ma quello che non capite e che in ogni caso continueremo a perderci noi europei,non la Russia.
Questa famosa tecnologia/macchinari ecc.ecc che fino a ieri i russi importavano dall'occidente,da domani la importeranno dalla Cina.

Per la Russia cambierà poco o niente.
Per la Cina cambierà molto,dato che avranno la possibilità di ampliare l'export verso la federazione russa,e saranno altri miliardi d'entrata.

Indovina chi va a perderci ?
Ovviamente l'Europa,che si ritroverà un partner commerciale affidabile in meno.
Parliamo di qualcosa come 100 miliardi di entrate in meno.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa famosa tecnologia/macchinari ecc.ecc che fino a ieri i russi importavano dall'occidente,da domani la importeranno dalla Cina.



Non essere blasfemo  

Non so che mestiere tu faccia, ma la "tecnologia cinese" paragonata alla nostra è tipo Luciana Litizzetto vs Eleonora Boi


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non essere blasfemo
> 
> Non so che mestiere tu faccia, ma la "tecnologia cinese" paragonata alla nostra è tipo Luciana Litizzetto vs Eleonora Boi


sono d'accordo con te, però anche noi (inteso come EU, perchè la ricerca italiana è già trattata da cani) senza materie prime , soldi ecc possiamo regredire


----------



## Stex (17 Aprile 2022)

Potevamo farci i *** nostri… godere del gas russo e cercare di far ripartire il paese… ma no noi dobbiamo fare i fighi


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo con te, però anche noi (inteso come Usa, perchè la ricerca italiana è trattata da cani) senza materie prime , soldi ecc possiamo regredire



Se vai a cercare, lo scrissi tipo il giorno 1 delle sanzioni che la Russia sarebbe campata senza troppi problemi comunque.
Quindi non posso che concordare con te.

Ci perdiamo di più noi.

Io sono comunque disposto a rinunciare a qualcosa pur di fargliela pagare, senza minimo problema.

Purtroppo il mondo è complesso e la vita è dura.

Come disse Vladimiro alla caruccia Gretina: "Nessuno ha spiegato a Greta che il mondo moderno è complesso e diverso"


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vai a cercare, lo scrissi tipo il giorno 1 delle sanzioni che la Russia sarebbe campata senza troppi problemi comunque.
> Quindi non posso che concordare con te.
> 
> Ci perdiamo di più noi.
> ...


certamente, ma tu quale limite ti sei posto? a cosa rinunceresti ?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certamente, ma tu quale limite ti sei posto? a cosa rinunceresti ?



Quello che sto già facendo, sopporto l'inflazione.
Come tutti.

Che devo fare di più?


----------



## Milo (17 Aprile 2022)

Novità sulla guerra? Stanno ancora assediando kiev o sono andati a est sul confine?


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quello che sto già facendo, pagare un pò di piu l'energia.
> 
> Che devo fare di più?


allora sono d'accordo, per me il limite massimo potrebbe essere quell'ultima sanzione sul petrolio e carbone,perchè logisticamente sembra fattibile, ma questo senza conoscere le reali conseguenze.
Al gas, per come siamo messi oggi non rinuncerei mai, alla vita manco a parlarne.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> allora sono d'accordo, per me il limite massimo potrebbe essere quell'ultima sanzione sul petrolioe carbone,perchè logisticamente sembra fattibile, ma questo senza conoscere le reali conseguenze.
> Al gas, per come siamo messi oggi non rinuncerei mai, alla vita manco a parlarne.



Ma si, rinuncio anche a 1 grado l'inverno e 2 l' estate, figurati.

La vita no, ma secondo me non è nemmeno sensato parlarne.
Non siamo affatto vicini a quel punto.

Poi se vogliamo parlare di fantapolitica, se Russia e Cina e scendiletto vari ci sfidassero apertamente, mi cagherei addosso come tutti, ma d'altronde sono abbastanza fatalista, di certo non porgerei l'altra guancia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non essere blasfemo
> 
> Non so che mestiere tu faccia, ma la "tecnologia cinese" paragonata alla nostra è tipo Luciana Litizzetto vs Eleonora Boi



Mi spiace ragazzi,ma io importo proprio dalla Cina 
Quindi qualcosina la so,non sono l'ultimo colione arrivato,sarò il penultimo ma non l'ultimo.

Non pensate alla loro tecnologia come alle cineserie che trovate al mercato,quella è tutta robaccia che fabbricano migliaia e migliaia di fabbriche perchè ahimè,la richiesta (inspiegabilmente) è alta.

P.S La loro tecnologia era ferma alla Litizzetto 10 anni fa.
Sai poi cosa è successo ? Che grazie alla solita lungimiranza occidentale,tantissime aziende hanno delocalizzato proprio in Cina.
Queste aziende hanno quintuplicato gli utili,ma hanno dovuto dare una cosa in cambio : il nostro know how.

Sono ancora indietro e sapete da chi stanno cercando di acquisire ulteriore know how riguardante le tecnologie meccaniche ?
Da noi e dalla germania  Una volta acquisito il tutto,ci sarà il sorpasso (che purtroppo è inevitabile).
Non a caso entro il 2025 è prevista una Cina leader mondiale in diversi settori industriali.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ragazzi,ma io importo proprio dalla Cina
> Quindi qualcosina la so,non sono l'ultimo colione arrivato,sarò il penultimo ma non l'ultimo.
> 
> Non pensate alla loro tecnologia come alle cineserie che trovate al mercato,quella è tutta robaccia che fabbricano migliaia e migliaia di fabbriche perchè ahimè,la richiesta (inspiegabilmente) è alta.
> ...



Io ci lavoro proprio nel settore, anzi ho parlato con un titolare di un' azienda per 2 ore proprio di questi argomenti venerdi mattina che è passato a trovarmi per alcuni problemi che abbiamo.

Noi abbiamo varie macchine industriali ad alta tecnologia e meccanica, robe di centinaia di migliaia di euro cadauna, e insomma, parlavamo proprio di tanti che acquistano queste macchine dalla Cina ingolosite dal prezzo.
Sono degli aborti, tipo fiat vs ferrari.

Si pentono sempre tutti.

Sono ancora lontani, certo ci arriveranno, ma non domani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io ci lavoro proprio nel settore, anzi ho parlato con un titolare di un' azienda per 2 ore proprio di questi argomenti venerdi mattina che è passato a trovarmi per alcuni problemi che abbiamo.
> 
> Noi abbiamo varie macchine industriali ad alta tecnologia e meccanica, robe di centinaia di migliaia di euro cadauna, e insomma, parlavamo proprio di tanti che acquistano queste macchine dalla Cina ingolosite dal prezzo.
> Sono degli aborti, tipo fiat vs ferrari.
> ...



Infatti stanno cercando di recuperare il gap acquisendo know how da italia e germania.
Ma non mancherà molto,non domani,ma questione di un paio d'anni.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

i soggetti che commentano sui social "sono in pausa perchè è Pasqua" non sanno neanche quando sia la Pasqua ortodossa e pensano di spiegare la guerra...

a parte che non sono neanche in pausa...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti stanno cercando di recuperare il gap acquisendo know how da italia e germania.
> Ma non mancherà molto,non domani,ma questione di un paio d'anni.



Secondo me questa fase è abbastanza finita.
Ti faccio un esempio: l' Africa è abbastanza in crescita nel campo in cui lavoro.
Qualcosa inizia ad andare dall' Europa a laggiù dove la manodopera costa meno.

Mi raccontavano che scientemente gli mandano macchinari usati nostri, non esiste mandargli macchinari tecnologici di ultima generazione che usiamo noi.
Non so se sia legge o convenzione mascherata, ma penso anche ad occidente, colpevolmente in ritardo si siano accorti che basta insegnare agli altri come vanno fatte le cose 

Certo, ormai certi paesi come la Cina, camminano senza dubbio da soli, non gli serviamo probabilmente più noi.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*dopo aver preso l'acciaieria minore, ora le forze russe sono all'assedio finale in quella più grande Azovstal*

*gli ultimi residui di resistenza sfruttano soprattutto la rete di tunnel per muoversi

oltre al battaglione Azov e dei soldati ucraini, sono stati riconosciuti 400 mercenari internazionali

i russi hanno dato un ultimatum di resa che è scaduto stamattina alle 5 ora italiana, ma da Kiev hanno proibito di arrendersi.*

*a questo punto verranno eliminati sul campo*


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Cancelliere austriaco alla NBC sui colloqui con Putin:*
*
"Non si fida del mondo occidentale, questo sarà il problema del futuro.
*
*Collaborerà nell'indagine internazionale sui crimini di guerra."*


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky provoca Macron:*
*
"Non vuole usare la parola genocidio ?*
*Lo invito qua, allora capirà che non è una guerra ma un genocidio"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque, un dubbio... siamo sicuri che scoreggione le armi le stia inviando sul serio?
> Perché anche oggi Zelensky si lamenta che quelle che servono arriveranno tra mesi.
> 
> Non è che è tutta propaganda USA interna? Ho visto gli ultimi sondaggi, Bidet sta letteralmente precipitando, è finita per lui. Ma sulla questione guerra ucraina la prova di forza con Vladimiro sembra causare un leggerissimo incremento positivo nei favori dell'opinione pubblica.


La maggioranza dell'opinione pubblica qui ormai giudica Biden troppo debole ed incapace di contrastare seriamente la Russia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky provoca Macron:*
> 
> *"Non vuole usare la parola genocidio ?*
> *Lo invito qua, allora capirà che non è una guerra ma un genocidio"*


Magicamente Macron parlerà di genocidio una volta che verrà rieletto. (Se verrà rieletto).


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky provoca Macron:*
> 
> *"Non vuole usare la parola genocidio ?*
> *Lo invito qua, allora capirà che non è una guerra ma un genocidio"*



Ma Zelensky con questo atteggiamento cosa pensa di ottenere?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La maggioranza dell'opinione pubblica qui ormai giudica Biden troppo debole ed incapace di contrastare seriamente la Russia.



Insomma Biden vuol far cadere Putin ma ora rischia di cadere lui?


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:*

*"Durante la notte, missili ad alta precisione lanciati da aerei hanno distrutto una fabbrica di munizioni vicino a Brovary, nella regione di Kiev"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Insomma Biden vuol far cadere Putin ma ora rischia di cadere lui?


Non credo si presenterà per un secondo mandato.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*messaggio del Papa specifico sull'Ucraina da San Pietro:*

*"Sia pace per la martoriata Ucraina, così duramente provata dalla violenza e dalla distruzione della guerra crudele e insensata in cui è stata trascinata.

Su questa terribile notte di sofferenza e di morte sorga presto una nuova alba di speranza!

Si scelga la pace.*

*Si smetta di mostrare i muscoli mentre la gente soffre"*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non credo si presenterà per un secondo mandato.


Se continua così bisogna vedere se termina questo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Visti certi soggetti che elogiano questi farabutti, direi che alcuni se lo meritano. Poi voglio vedere quando avranno a che fare con le conseguenze vere. In ogni caso, *se parte un missile che si ferma a Palazzo Chigi e non faccia altri danni al di fuori, io stappo lo champagne*.


Magari, magari amico...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se continua così bisogna vedere se termina questo.


Già all'inizio del suo mandato si ipotizzava la Harris pronta a subentrare nel caso lui non fosse stato in grado di andare avanti.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

spettacolo Draghi



>


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Legarde ammette:*

*"Europa più esposta alle conseguenze della guerra rispetto agli Stati Uniti"*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Legarde ammette:
> 
> "Europa più esposta alle conseguenze della guerra rispetto agli Stati Uniti"*



Lo ha capito solo ora?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa fase è abbastanza finita.
> Ti faccio un esempio: l' Africa è abbastanza in crescita nel campo in cui lavoro.
> Qualcosa inizia ad andare dall' Europa a laggiù dove la manodopera costa meno.
> 
> ...



In teoria in quelle zone bisognerebbe mandare sempre tecnologia usata e strausata e non di ultima generazione,anzi (mi auguro sia proprio una legge)
Alla fine anche loro un giorno potrebbero diventare un bel problema,ma di questo se ne occuperanno i nipoti dei nostri nipoti 
Anche perchè Cina,Russia e Turchia ultimamente stanno investendo prepotentemente in Africa


----------



## kekkopot (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Legarde ammette:
> 
> "Europa più esposta alle conseguenze della guerra rispetto agli Stati Uniti"*


C'è voluta Pasqua per svegliare questa


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cancelliere austriaco alla NBC sui colloqui con Putin:*
> 
> *"Non si fida del mondo occidentale, questo sarà il problema del futuro.*
> 
> *Collaborerà nell'indagine internazionale sui crimini di guerra."*


Siamo in chiara guerra fredda. Finché lui vive non ci saranno rapporti tra Russia e Occidente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> C'è voluta Pasqua per svegliare questa



E' già tanto che ci sia arrivata


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky provoca Macron:*
> 
> *"Non vuole usare la parola genocidio ?*
> *Lo invito qua, allora capirà che non è una guerra ma un genocidio"*


Lo stesso genocidio che la sua odiosa nazione ha perpetrato contro il suo stesso popolo di lingua e cultura russa?
Pagliaccio


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' già tanto che ci sia arrivata



Tranquillo, a breve preciserà che voleva dire altro.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' già tanto che ci sia arrivata


Tanto agli usa che frega? Cosa rischiano? Cosa perdono da questa situazione? Nulla, hanno tutto da guadagnare. Io continuo a dire che questi sono piccoli segnali. Nessuno è contento di queste imposizioni americane su una guerra che per noi porta solo svantaggi ed è sul nostro continente.
Far parte della nato non vuol dire essere vassalli e schiavi degli usa che decidono per gli altri. 
Se la vedano loro e basta


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Draghi:*

*“La pace è il valore più importante, indipendentemente dal sacrificio, ma in questo caso il sacrificio è anche piccolo"*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa,ma quello che non capite e che in ogni caso continueremo a perderci noi europei,non la Russia.
> Questa famosa tecnologia/macchinari ecc.ecc che fino a ieri i russi importavano dall'occidente,da domani la importeranno dalla Cina.
> 
> Per la Russia cambierà poco o niente.
> ...



vabbè noi non capiremo. Ogni casa di ricerca ha rivisto le stime del Pil Russo dal +6% al -8%/-10% per quest'anno e quello Europeo dal +4% circa al +3% circa. Insomma spiegaci cosa il mondo economico non capisce e che tu capisci invece. Ma spiegalo bene


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

aumento sconsiderato di prezzi, chiusure aziendali, guerra mondiale
un piccolo sacrificio per l'umanità per la segreteria Nato, ben detto Draghi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tanto agli usa che frega? Cosa rischiano? Cosa perdono da questa situazione? Nulla, hanno tutto da guadagnare. Io continuo a dire che questi sono piccoli segnali. Nessuno è contento di queste imposizioni americane su una guerra che per noi porta solo svantaggi ed è sul nostro continente.
> Far parte della nato non vuol dire essere vassalli e schiavi degli usa che decidono per gli altri.
> Se la vedano loro e basta



Se la Lagarde è arrivata a dichiarare come stanno le cose significa che chi comanda nella UE (Francia e Germania) questo pensano.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

tratto dall'editoriale di Belpietro

"Vi devo confessare che siamo nei guai.
Non parlo del Covid e di quel ministro senza Speranza che da quasi tre anni si occupa, malamente, della nostra salute.
Né mi riferisco ai suoi consiglieri, che riescono a essere più menagrami del titolare.
Neppure sono preoccupato dalla guerra: quella ormai c’è e, grazie a politici e opinionisti lungimiranti che si dicono pronti a imbracciare le armi, non c’è verso di fermarla.
No, il guaio che più mi impensierisce in questo momento è quello dell’energia.
*Fino all’altroieri, cioè a prima che la Russia invadesse l’Ucraina, nessuno era preoccupato per il fatto che Mosca ci fornisse quasi la metà del metano di cui abbiamo bisogno.
Anzi: quando Letta e Gentiloni baciavano la pantofola a Putin per ottenere più gas, tutti sembravano contenti, perché si faceva il pieno a prezzi convenienti.
Già allora lo zar del Cremlino era quel che era*, ossia uno che eliminava gli oppositori con il polonio, oppure ricorrendo a sicari per tappare la bocca ai giornalisti.
Ma nessuno dei compagni sempre pronti a difendere i diritti degli omosessuali pareva turbarsi se la Russia votava una legge anti gay.
*Poi però il vento è cambiato e anche le ambizioni dei nostri leader e così, a causa di un conflitto che certo non abbiamo cercato, eccoci in prima linea a sostenere Volodymyr Zelensky, cioè uno di cui fino a tre mesi fa neppure conoscevamo l’esistenza.*
Ora siamo tutti ucraini e tutti anti russi, ma per esserlo davvero dovremmo staccarci dal tubo del gas che tiene in piedi la nostra economia.
Tuttavia, rinunciare al metano dell’orso russo significa prepararsi a un inverno rigido, non tanto in casa, quanto nell’economia, perché senza i miliardi di metri cubi che alimentano la nostra industria, è destinata a crollare.

Nella scorsa settimana, di fronte all’insistenza con cui Zelensky ci invita a staccarci dalla canna del gas di Putin, Mario Draghi ha provato a stringere un accordo con l’Algeria, allo scopo di sostituire il metano siberiano con quello africano.
Ma bene che vada riusciremo a rimpiazzare un terzo della produzione di qui a due anni, cioè quando la maggior parte delle città ucraine saranno rase al suolo.
Nei prossimi giorni, il presidente del Consiglio andrà in missione anche in Angola e Congo, ma sempre bene che vada, alla fine dell’anno prossimo avremo due terzi di quel che ci serve.
E il resto?
Qui dovrebbe intervenire la produzione nazionale, ovvero le trivelle in mezzo all’Adriatico, le centrali a carbone che dovremmo riattivare e i rigassificatori che dovremmo costruire.
*Sì dà però il caso che il ministro della Transizione ecologica, colui a cui i grillini affidarono il compito di inseguire il sogno di un mondo con zero emissioni, si sia messo di traverso.
Roberto Cingolani non vuole sentir parlare di trivelle neppure in alto mare, al solo pensiero di bruciare carbone s’infiamma e così pure per quanto riguarda i rigassificatori, ovvero i depositi di metano che consentirebbero di stoccare grandi quantità di gas.
Finché ci sarò io, avrebbe detto secondo un’indiscrezione della Stampa, non se ne fa nulla*.
In pratica, più che verso la transizione ecologica, Cingolani pensa di traghettarci verso l’era glaciale, cioè in direzione di un periodo in cui dovremo prendere atto che il riscaldamento domestico non è per tutti e che, come l’acqua corrente, la luce non è un diritto.
Più che il ministro dell’innovazione energetica e del futuro, Cingolani ci pare il principe delle tenebre, perché dicendo no a tutto rischia di farci precipitare nel Medioevo, quando il calore era garantito dal camino e l’illuminazione dalla candela.
*Già oggi l’Italia è uno dei Paesi occidentali meno autosufficienti in materia di energia, ma grazie alle posizioni di Cingolani si rischia di retrocedere ancora di più nella graduatoria.
L’unica concessione del Greta Thunberg ministeriale consiste nei rigassificatori galleggianti, una soluzione che oltre a essere costosa, presenta almeno due problemi.
Il primo è che non possedendo simili infrastrutture dovremmo noleggiarle e al momento non pare ne esistano di disponibili.
Ma poi, anche se vi fossero e si potessero affittare a costi proibitivi, questi serbatoi in mezzo al mare dovrebbero essere ancorati a un porto, dal quale dovrebbe partire un gasdotto in grado di collegarsi alla rete nazionale*
. Come dicevo all’inizio, se questa è la linea del governo, siamo nei guai, perché se pensiamo di sostituire il gas russo che serve alla nostra industria con le idee strampalate di Cingolani, non può che finire male.
Insomma, so che è Pasqua e che almeno il giorno della Resurrezione dovremmo avere speranza (con la s minuscola, mi raccomando), ma se le cose stanno così non ci resta che spegnere la luce, pronti a una crisi al buio"


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*presidente Duma:*

*"sulla disponibilità di Zelensky a discutere la volontà di aderire alla Nato e lo status della Crimea, dopo il ritiro delle truppe russe, ha detto lo stesso prima dei colloqui in Turchia, quando le nostre truppe erano vicino a Kiev.*
*La Russia ha ridotto l’attività in quella zona e ha ritirato le truppe. 
E poi ci sono state la messa in scena di Bucha e altre provocazioni.*
*Kiev è venuta meno agli impegni che aveva accettato

Se Zelensky si preoccupa per il popolo ucraino, dovrebbe prendere immediatamente le seguenti decisioni:
In primo luogo, ritirare le truppe dalle repubbliche popolari di Donetsk e Lugansk. 
In secondo luogo, firmare un accordo sulla Crimea, adottare uno status di non blocco, de-nazificare e smilitarizzare il paese. *
*Non ci può essere altro modo"*


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se la Lagarde è arrivata a dichiarare come stanno le cose significa che chi comanda nella UE (Francia e Germania) questo pensano.


Ma è chiaro che in Europa non siano contenti e hanno dovuto accettare le imposizioni americane. Ma più passa il tempo e più si esagera e cominciano i mormorii


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tratto dall'editoriale di Belpietro
> 
> "Vi devo confessare che siamo nei guai.
> Non parlo del Covid e di quel ministro senza Speranza che da quasi tre anni si occupa, malamente, della nostra salute.
> ...


Perfetto Belpietro, quoto ogni punto del suo discorso. Ha esposto fatti che molti fanno finta di non vedere


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente Duma:*
> 
> *"sulla disponibilità di Zelensky a discutere la volontà di aderire alla Nato e lo status della Crimea, dopo il ritiro delle truppe russe, ha detto lo stesso prima dei colloqui in Turchia, quando le nostre truppe erano vicino a Kiev.*
> *La Russia ha ridotto l’attività in quella zona e ha ritirato le truppe.
> ...


Come volevasi dimostrare?


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:

"I sistemi di difesa aerea russi nella regione di Odessa hanno abbattuto un aereo da trasporto militare ucraino in aria, che stava consegnando un grande lotto di armi fornite all’Ucraina dai paesi occidentali"*


bene, distruggeteli tutti


----------



## cris (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente Duma:*
> 
> *"sulla disponibilità di Zelensky a discutere la volontà di aderire alla Nato e lo status della Crimea, dopo il ritiro delle truppe russe, ha detto lo stesso prima dei colloqui in Turchia, quando le nostre truppe erano vicino a Kiev.*
> *La Russia ha ridotto l’attività in quella zona e ha ritirato le truppe.
> ...


comunque, definire “messa in scena” Bucha è da menomati mentali


----------



## cris (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero Difesa russo:
> 
> "I sistemi di difesa aerea russi nella regione di Odessa hanno abbattuto un aereo da trasporto militare ucraino in aria, che stava consegnando un grande lotto di armi fornite all’Ucraina dai paesi occidentali"*
> 
> ...


Il “forza russia” ci mancava proprio, ne sentivamo l’esigenza di sentirtelo dire


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Il “forza russia” ci mancava proprio, ne sentivamo l’esigenza di sentirtelo dire


no, è auspicio di distruzione delle armi occidentali altrimenti non finirà mai


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Medvedev attacca Von der Leyen:*

*"Il piano segreto dei masochisti di Bruxelles non riguarda più la sofferenza di persone esauste, non la fine di un’operazione militare speciale, non la pace tanto attesa in Ucraina, ma il default della Russia*

*il sistema finanziario dell’Ue non è del tutto stabile e le misure punitiva imposte alla Russia potrebbero provocare una iperinflazione per la quale non si potrebbe più incolpare i cattivi russi."*


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Ucraina completa questionario per adesione UE:*

*"Ora ci aspettiamo una raccomandazione positiva da parte della Commissione, e poi la palla passerà agli Stati membri. 
A giugno si terrà una riunione del Consiglio europeo, dove ci aspettiamo che l’Ucraina ottenga lo status di candidato
Auspichiamo una procedura accelerata.*
*Non possiamo permetterci 10-15-20 anni di negoziati. *
*La maggior parte degli Stati membri ci sostiene”.*


sì aspetta e spera...marcirete nel limbo come Turchia e balcanici.
non basta la maggior parte, servono tutti concordi e soprattutto serve rispettare i punti che non rispettate cioè tutti


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è chiaro che in Europa non siano contenti e hanno dovuto accettare le imposizioni americane. Ma più passa il tempo e più si esagera e cominciano i mormorii


ma io vorrei capire una cosa, sta Europa chi è? perchè non fa gli interessi della Germania, dell'Italia ecc? sembra un paese distinto da ogni stato membro


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Viminale: *
*
“95.952 profughi ucraini arrivati in Italia fino a oggi
*
*Dei profughi arrivati in Italia, 49.588 sono donne, 11.343 gli uomini e 35.021 i minori."*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma io vorrei capire una cosa, sta Europa chi è? perchè non fa gli interessi della Germania, dell'Italia ecc? sembra un paese distinto da ogni stato membro


scusa l'OT l'avatar che hai messo è leggendario


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Capo militare di Kiev all'Ukrainska Pravda:*
*
"Non è escluso riprovino a prendere Kiev.*
*Sebbene il nemico abbia subito perdite, la Federazione Russa ha grandi risorse sia umane che tecniche"*


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Abbattuto un aereo da trasporto che aveva bordo "un grande quantitativo di armi occidentali"*
> 
> Speriamo che gli ucraini le abbiano pagate in anticipo*  *
> Altrimenti come al solito saranno pagate da pantalone italiano,o tedesco,o francese,o americano..


Ma pagate cosa? Gli stiamo regalando tutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ucraina completa questionario per adesione UE:*
> 
> *"Ora ci aspettiamo una raccomandazione positiva da parte della Commissione, e poi la palla passerà agli Stati membri.
> A giugno si terrà una riunione del Consiglio europeo, dove ci aspettiamo che l’Ucraina ottenga lo status di candidato
> ...


Ci mancano pure questi in Europa..


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:*

*"Kiev aveva arruolato 6.824 mercenari da 63 Paesi, di cui 1.717 provenienti dalla Polonia e circa 1.500 da Usa, Canada e Romania.

Al momento sono rimasti 4.877 mercenari stranieri che stanno combattendo al fianco dei soldati e dei volontari ucraini.*

*Secondo il diritto internazionale, i mercenari non hanno lo status di combattenti, quindi il meglio che li attende è responsabilità penale e lunghe pene detentive"*


pazzesco che in tv e sui giornali ogni settimana ne intervistino qualcuno, sono dei terroristi per la legge italiana.
anche stasera al tg1 uno intervistato
certo meglio loro che rischiano il culo sul campo rispetto a chi si limita a pagare le aziende di produzione bellica con i soldi dei contribuenti, altro che solidarietà perchè nessuna azienda regala le armi, ma sempre criminali restano
politici collaborazionisti sono peggio dei terroristi


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dai sondaggi sta emergendo che la maggioranza del popolo italiano è contrario all'invio di armi in ucraina.
> ma chi rappresentano questi "governanti" ? (domanda retorica)


guarda che dal primo giorno è così e non solo in Italia, non è una novità, eppure se ne fregano
si spalleggiano con ciò che è popolare solo quando coincide con i loro interessi.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ucraina completa questionario per adesione UE:*
> 
> *"Ora ci aspettiamo una raccomandazione positiva da parte della Commissione, e poi la palla passerà agli Stati membri.
> A giugno si terrà una riunione del Consiglio europeo, dove ci aspettiamo che l’Ucraina ottenga lo status di candidato
> ...


Non devono mai entrare mai mai. Godrei a vederli marcire appresso a richieste e domande.
Qui ho letto che ci sono le procedure e bisogna aspettare le tempistiche. Vedremo se sarà così o faranno la solita pagliacciata e a quel punto verrano fuori tutti gli altarini


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma io vorrei capire una cosa, sta Europa chi è? perchè non fa gli interessi della Germania, dell'Italia ecc? sembra un paese distinto da ogni stato membro


Intendevo gli Stati Ue in generale. Non c’è compattezza, stiamo subendo le imposizioni americane è palese


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non devono mai entrare mai mai. Godrei a vederli marcire appreso a richieste e domande.
> Qui ho letto che ci sono le procedure e bisogna aspettare le tempistiche. Vedremo se sarà così o faranno la solita pagliacciata e a quel punto verrano fuori tutti gli altarini


l'Olanda li ha già gelati dicendo che non ci saranno favoritismi, tra cinque anni staranno ancora così


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci mancano pure questi in Europa..


Beh perché? Sono così santi, perfetti, democratici, baluardi dell’ordine costituito. Io sposterei pure la sede da Bruxelles a Kiev


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'Olanda li ha già gelati dicendo che non ci saranno favoritismi, tra cinque anni staranno ancora così


Godo.
Mai in Europa questi. Non hanno manco lo status per fare richiesta. Ho paura di ingerenze americane


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non devono mai entrare mai mai. Godrei a vederli marcire appresso a richieste e domande.
> Qui ho letto che ci sono le procedure e bisogna aspettare le tempistiche. Vedremo se sarà così o faranno la solita pagliacciata e a quel punto verrano fuori tutti gli altarini



ma non entreranno, almeno per i prossimi 10 anni. In primis dipende come si risolve la guerra, e sinceramene non penso vi sarà una soluzione definitiva ma rimarranno territori occupati come Dombass e Crimea. Questo già fa slittare ogni entrare nell' UE. Secondo devono riformare l'intera Nazione. Se va bene entrano nel 2035


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intendevo gli Stati Ue in generale. Non c’è compattezza, stiamo subendo le imposizioni americane è palese


sisi ,rileggendo il mio messaggio sembra una critica al tuo, in realtà volevo dire che Lagard Draghi e altri parlano sempre di Europa, ma nel concreto non fanno mai l'interesse europeo.
quindi sono d'accordo su quello che hai appena scritto


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Godo.
> Mai in Europa questi. Non hanno manco lo status per fare richiesta. Ho paura di ingerenze americane



Se proprio gli Usa ci tengono possono sempre aggiungere una stella sulla loro bandiera.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sisi ,rileggendo il mio messaggio sembra una critica al tuo, in realtà volevo dire che Lagard Draghi e altri parlano sempre di Europa, ma nel concreto non fanno mai l'interesse europeo.
> quindi sono d'accordo su quello che hai appena scritto


Si si avevo capito. Sono d’accordo con te su tutto!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sisi ,rileggendo il mio messaggio sembra una critica al tuo, in realtà volevo dire che Lagard Draghi e altri parlano sempre di Europa, ma nel concreto non fanno mai l'interesse europeo.
> quindi sono d'accordo su quello che hai appena scritto



ma l'UE non è una unione politica, non abbiamo un governo UE, non abbiamo un esercito UE ecc..abbiamo 27 stati che dicono 27 cose diverse. Perchè ci meravigliamo? ma poi bisogna capire bene perchè quelli che "odiano" l'UE sono i primi a volerla disintegrare invece di volere un'unione politica che creerebbe a tutti gli effetti gli Stati Uniti d'Europa


----------



## danjr (17 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Medvedev attacca Von der Leyen:*
> 
> *"Il piano segreto dei masochisti di Bruxelles non riguarda più la sofferenza di persone esauste, non la fine di un’operazione militare speciale, non la pace tanto attesa in Ucraina, ma il default della Russia*
> 
> *il sistema finanziario dell’Ue non è del tutto stabile e le misure punitiva imposte alla Russia potrebbero provocare una iperinflazione per la quale non si potrebbe più incolpare i cattivi russi."*


E si, in Europa siamo proprio alla canna del gas, ci sogniamo la qualità della vita Russa. Ti prego Medvedev... torna a giocare a tennis che è meglio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E si, in Europa siamo proprio alla canna del gas, ci sogniamo la qualità della vita Russa. Ti prego Medvedev... torna a giocare a tennis che è meglio


l'occidente cattivo dove vivono i figli, amanti, mogli, hanno conti correnti e case il 90% di sti tizi dipo Medvedev che probabilmente non vedrebbero l'ora di andarsene se non fosse che si ritroverebbero con un pò di polonio nel cocktail in Costa Azzurra


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E si, in Europa siamo proprio alla canna del gas, ci sogniamo la qualità della vita Russa. Ti prego Medvedev... torna a giocare a tennis che è meglio


ha detto un'altra cosa....ha detto che siamo interconnessi nella globalizzazione, quindi i problemi di uno stato raggiungono gli altri


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E si, in Europa siamo proprio alla canna del gas, ci sogniamo la qualità della vita Russa. Ti prego Medvedev... torna a giocare a tennis che è meglio



Guarda che ha parlato di economia interconnessa mica ha criticato il tuo splendido Yacht o la tua Lamborghini eh.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma non entreranno, almeno per i prossimi 10 anni. In primis dipende come si risolve la guerra, e sinceramene non penso vi sarà una soluzione definitiva ma rimarranno territori occupati come Dombass e Crimea. Questo già fa slittare ogni entrare nell' UE. Secondo devono riformare l'intera Nazione. Se va bene entrano nel 2035


Ma non devono entrare proprio mai. Ci mancano solo questi che poi non avranno mai lo status adatto


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se proprio gli Usa ci tengono possono sempre aggiungere una stella sulla loro bandiera.


Volentieri. Se li prendano loro


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vabbè noi non capiremo. Ogni casa di ricerca ha rivisto le stime del Pil Russo dal +6% al -8%/-10% per quest'anno e quello Europeo dal +4% circa al +3% circa. Insomma spiegaci cosa il mondo economico non capisce e che tu capisci invece. Ma spiegalo bene


In effetti basta fare una semplice ricerca per verificare il tutto. 
Parlare di catastrofi economiche nazionali ha pochissimo senso.
Da notare che Medvedev dalle minaccie nucleari di inizio 'Operazione speciale' è passato alle minaccie economiche. 
Buon downgrade.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Capo militare di Kiev all'Ukrainska Pravda:*
> 
> *"Non è escluso riprovino a prendere Kiev.*
> *Sebbene il nemico abbia subito perdite, la Federazione Russa ha grandi risorse sia umane che tecniche"*


"hanno ancorah 2 missili e 3 uominih al massimohhh"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Patto di muto soccorso esatto: l’ucraina fa parte della nato? No
> Abbiamo vincoli? No
> Le azioni intraprese sono dovute? No
> Mi Spieghi perché allora gli usa ci devono imporre sta catzo di guerra?


ormai la discussione è arrivata ad un punto morto dove bisogna ripetere le cose in un loop infinito, come è stato detto piu e piu volte da @pazzomania questa non è semplicemente una guerra russia vs ucraina quindi che "ce frega", come avvenuto gia con cecenia, crimea, ecc questa situazione è piu complicata, basti vedere chi spalleggia la russia, cina in primis, poi a ruota indiani e un pugno di altri staterelli canaglia, quindi è uno scontro tra blocchi, ora sta solo da decidere da che parte stare se con russi, cinesi e altri compari poco democratici o stare con gli altri paesi europei, stati uniti, canada, australia, giappone ecc cioè staterelli con una visione di stato piu vicino a quella nostra. Poi, ripeto, leggittimo dire io voglio stare coi russi e cinesi perche da ragazzino sventolavo il bandierone con falce e martello e mi stanno sulle palle l' europa, l'euro, l'america, draghi ecc, ecc


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ormai la discussione è arrivata ad un punto morto dove bisogna ripetere le cose in un loop infinito, come è stato detto piu e piu volte da @pazzomania questa non è semplicemente una guerra russia vs ucraina quindi che c'è frega, come avvenuto gia con cecenia, crimea, ecc questa situazione è piu complicata, basti vedere chi spalleggia la russia, cina in primis, poi a ruota indiani e un pugno di altri staterelli canaglia, quindi è uno scontro tra blocchi, ora sta solo da decidere da che parte stare se con russi, cinesi e altri compari poco democratici o stare con gli altri paesi europei, stati uniti, canada, australia, giappone ecc cioè staterelli con una visione di stato piu vicino a quella nostra. Poi, ripeto, leggittimo dire io voglio stare coi russi e cinesi perche da ragazzino sventolavo il bandierone con falce e martello.



Non sono riuscito a leggere molto ieri.

Siamo ancora al punto dove non è chiaro chi appoggia quest' azione russa?
SANTO CIELO

Ad ogni modo, speriamo finisca qui e cosi.
Senza escalation con gli asiatici che capiscono che è loro stessa convenienza starsene tutti al loro posto.

Tanto gli USA non molleranno la loro posizione con le buone, prima o poi una guerra scoppierà sicuro.

Portiamola dopo la nostra morte se possibile


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ormai la discussione è arrivata ad un punto morto dove bisogna ripetere le cose in un loop infinito, come è stato detto piu e piu volte da @pazzomania questa non è semplicemente una guerra russia vs ucraina quindi che "ce frega", come avvenuto gia con cecenia, crimea, ecc questa situazione è piu complicata, basti vedere chi spalleggia la russia, cina in primis, poi a ruota indiani e un pugno di altri staterelli canaglia, quindi è uno scontro tra blocchi, ora sta solo da decidere da che parte stare se con russi, cinesi e altri compari poco democratici o stare con gli altri paesi europei, stati uniti, canada, australia, giappone ecc cioè staterelli con una visione di stato piu vicino a quella nostra. Poi, ripeto, leggittimo dire io voglio stare coi russi e cinesi perche da ragazzino sventolavo il bandierone con falce e martello e mi stanno sulle palle l' europa, l'euro, l'america, draghi ecc, ecc


Raga ma stiamo impazzendo?
Stavo commentando le parole di chi diceva che gli Stati Uniti hanno meno da perdere rispetto l’Europa ed è la sacrosanta verità. Perché dall’alto della loro torre dorata sono belli tranquilli mentre tutto gli svantaggi sono nostri nel perseguire questa via.
Il resto sono chiacchiere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Raga ma stiamo impazzendo?
> Stavo commentando le parole di chi diceva che gli Stati Uniti hanno meno da perdere rispetto l’Europa ed è la sacrosanta verità. Perché dall’alto della loro torre dorata sono belli tranquilli mentre tutto gli svantaggi sono nostri nel perseguire questa via.
> Il resto sono chiacchiere


si ma la soluzione facciamo finta di niente non è conveniente sopratutto nel lungo periodo, perche se è vero che l'europa ha piu da perdere rispetto agli stati uniti, canada, australia, giappone ecc semplicemente per una questione di vicinanza geografica, è anche vero che se europei, stati uniti e chiamiamolo cosi mondo occidentale lasciano spazi di potere quei spazi verranno riempiti da altri e questi altri sono i russi e sopratutto i cinesi, gente, per eusare un eufemismo, non proprio democratica. Poi non ci meravigliamo se per estrarre il gas in algeria dietro ci sta un'azienda russa, se non ci stanno aziende europe o statunitensi ci saranno aziende russe o cinesi perche gli altri con la tecnologia quelli sono, infatti basti vedere che cina e russia stanno mettendo le mani su mezz'africa. Il nord africa confina con noi non con gli stati uniti, poi leggevo qui dentro che i dirimpettai slavi hanno ricevuto qualche giocattolino militare in regalo dai cinesi, e gli slavi stanno dall'altro lato dell'adriatico e di nuovo confinano con noi.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Raga ma stiamo impazzendo?
> Stavo commentando le parole di chi diceva che gli Stati Uniti hanno meno da perdere rispetto l’Europa ed è la sacrosanta verità. Perché dall’alto della loro torre dorata sono belli tranquilli mentre tutto gli svantaggi sono nostri nel perseguire questa via.
> Il resto sono chiacchiere



Ormai è stato deciso che chi critica gli USA è un vecchio nostalgico comunista. Non sapevo di essere un vecchio bolscevico ma in ogni caso sempre meglio che essere un colono pauroso di perdere i privilegi assicurati dal padrone.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ormai è stato deciso che chi critica gli USA è un vecchio nostalgico comunista. Non sapevo di essere un vecchio bolscevico ma in ogni caso sempre meglio che essere un colono pauroso di perdere i privilegi assicurati dal padrone.


si ma basta buttarla sempre in caciara con queste velate frecciatine, ho scritto un post lungo e argomentato con punti di riflessioni e te ne vieni con sto vittimismo da 4 soldi "chi critica usa è un vecchio bolscevico nostalgico"


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma la soluzione facciamo finta di niente non è conveniente sopratutto nel lungo periodo, perche se è vero che l'europa ha piu da perdere rispetto agli stati uniti, canada, australia, giappone ecc semplicemente per una questione di vicinanza geografica, è anche vero che se europei, stati uniti e chiamiamolo cosi mondo occidentale lasciano spazi di potere quei spazi verranno riempiti da altri e questi altri sono i russi e sopratutto i cinesi, gente, per eusare un eufemismo, non proprio democratica. Poi non ci meravigliamo se per estrarre il gas in algeria dietro ci sta un'azienda russa, se non ci stanno aziende europe o statunitensi ci saranno aziende russe o cinesi perche gli altri con la tecnologia quelli sono, infatti basti vedere che cina e russia stanno mettendo le mani su mezz'africa. Il nord africa confina con noi non con gli stati uniti, poi leggevo qui dentro che i dirimpettai slavi hanno ricevuto qualche giocattolino militare in regalo dai cinesi, e gli slavi stanno dall'altro lato dell'adriatico e di nuovo confinano con noi.



Basta guardarsi alcune interviste di capi di stato africani.

Chiamano i cinesi "amici", facendo battute su noi occidentali.

Ci stanno circondando e manco ci accorgiamo mentre ci scanniamo sul nostro egocentrismo.

A me cambia poco, queste non sono manovre che cambiano il mondo dall'oggi al domani, però vorrei giungere almeno al giorno della mia morte con un discreto benessere, poi i posteri si arrangino.

Ma la realtà non va negata.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma basta buttarla sempre in caciara con queste velate frecciatine, ho scritto un post lungo e argomentato con punti di riflessioni e te ne vieni con sto vittimismo da 4 soldi "chi critica usa è un vecchio bolscevico nostalgico"



Per me il tuo post lungo ed argomentato è del tutto fazioso.
Sono libero di pensarla così o questo è vietato? 
Buona giornata.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma la soluzione facciamo finta di niente non è conveniente sopratutto nel lungo periodo, perche se è vero che l'europa ha piu da perdere rispetto agli stati uniti, canada, australia, giappone ecc semplicemente per una questione di vicinanza geografica, è anche vero che se europei, stati uniti e chiamiamolo cosi mondo occidentale lasciano spazi di potere quei spazi verranno riempiti da altri e questi altri sono i russi e sopratutto i cinesi, gente, per eusare un eufemismo, non proprio democratica. Poi non ci meravigliamo se per estrarre il gas in algeria dietro ci sta un'azienda russa, se non ci stanno aziende europe o statunitensi ci saranno aziende russe o cinesi perche gli altri con la tecnologia quelli sono, infatti basti vedere che cina e russia stanno mettendo le mani su mezz'africa. Il nord africa confina con noi non con gli stati uniti, poi leggevo qui dentro che i dirimpettai slavi hanno ricevuto qualche giocattolino militare in regalo dai cinesi, e gli slavi stanno dall'altro lato dell'adriatico e di nuovo confinano con noi.


Non sono d’accordo su niente.
Poi io non ho detto girarsi dall’altra parte ma è evidente che ci sono limiti da non superare e l’Europa non ha unità di intenti giustamente. Perché gli usa impongono dall’alto del loro potere, noi eseguiamo e ci perdiamo.
Ormai siamo in blocchi di pensiero contrapposti..


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Basta guardarsi alcune interviste di capi di stato africani.
> 
> Chiamano i cinesi "amici", facendo battute su noi occidentali.
> 
> ...


Tutto questo nella guerra in Ucraina? Mi viene un po’ da sorridere ma ok….


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me il tuo post lungo ed argomentato è del tutto fazioso.
> Sono libero di pensarla così o questo è vietato?
> Buona giornata.


fazioso? ma se ho posto una domanda, una riflessione, dove sarebbe la faziosità? a me se la russia e la cina avessero fondamenti democratici , sostituire europa e stati uniti con loro non cambierebbe assolutamente niente, al massimo cambierebbero aspetti culturali secondari, al posto di anglicismi, avremmo "cinesimi", "russismi", al posto del mcdonald avresti catene in cui si vendono involtini primavera, al posto di comunicare, tramite facebook massenger, o what'up, telegram sarebbe la scelta primaria, ecc, Piaccia o non piaccia, un dato di fatto è che nel mondo occidentale si ha piu liberta rispetto al mondo fatto da cinesi, russi e compagnia canaglia


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Aprile 2022)

Comunque è incredibile come abbiano convinto molti a tifare contro gli interessi del campo occidentale.
Capiamoci, pure a me gli USA non vanno a genio come non mi va a genio questa UE.
Ma, signori miei, ragionare per assoluti nella vita conta poco.
Qualcosa non mi piace? Devo vedere le alternative.

Vi faccio un esempio pratico, riferendomi alla mia specializzazione, ovvero l'area dell'estremo oriente.
Secondo voi a giapponesi e sudcoreani piacciono gli americani?
Assolutamente no, zero proprio, li vedono come delle scimmie.
Ma sanno qual è l'alternativa alla tutela americana, ovvero il revisionismo autocratico russo-cinese. Non ci sono altre alternative, o così o pomí.
Quando dite "fare i nostri interessi al di fuori dei blocchi e al di fuori dell'UE" semplicemente non avete un quadro realistico della situazione.
La geopolitica è grandi potenze e rumore di fondo.
Se non stai con una, starai con l'altra.
La neutralità è una bella favola che vale per i paradisi fiscali o per paesi inutili e irrilevanti... Gli anni del movimento dei non allineati sono alle spalle, ora si tratta di scegliere sotto a chi stare e che valori fare nostri.
Washington o Mosca/Pechino.
In alternativa, Bruxelles nel caso riuscissimo a fare il superstato europeo (e quindi adios Italia...)

Tutto il resto sono tante bene favole, pacifismo compreso.
La realtà fa schifo amici miei.
E capisco (pur non condividendo) chi ad un mondo così desolante risponde cercando disperatamente di trovare alternative che non esistono.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Raga ma stiamo impazzendo?
> *Stavo commentando le parole di chi diceva che gli Stati Uniti hanno meno da perdere rispetto l’Europa *ed è la sacrosanta verità. Perché dall’alto della loro torre dorata sono belli tranquilli *mentre tutto gli svantaggi sono nostri nel perseguire questa via.*
> Il resto sono chiacchiere



Ma no,ma sei pazzo ?

Interscambio USA-Russia : 28 miliardi.

Interscambio Italia-Russia : 24 miliardi.
Interscambio Germania-Russia : 48 miliardi.
Interscambio Paesi Bassi-Russia : 37 miliardi.
Senza contare gli altri 24 stati


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo su niente.
> Poi io non ho detto girarsi dall’altra parte ma è evidente che ci sono limiti da non superare e l’Europa non ha unità di intenti giustamente. Perché gli usa impongono dall’alto del loro potere, noi eseguiamo e ci perdiamo.
> Ormai siamo in blocchi di pensiero contrapposti..


che tu non sia d'accordo ci sta, opinione rispetabilissima, pero io ho posto una domanda, ha senso lasciar fare ai russi spaleggiati dai cinesi o è meglio ora, che siamo ancora "i piu forti" o sarebbe mglio dire nella posizione di difenderci, dire ai compari russi e quindi mandare un messaggio pure ai cari cinesi "a cì nun t'allarga" come direbbero a roma.
Inoltre è da un po di tempo che cerco di trovare una risposta ma ovviamente non è semplice, alla domanda: ha senso commerciare con i russi e sopratutto coi cinesi e quindi passare loro conoscenze tecnologiche avanzate (non utilizzo l'anglicismo know how, altrimenti poi vengo tacciato per filoamericano  ) per un guadagno economico presente, per poi ritrovarsi i cinesi in una posizione egemone fra qualche tempo e quindi avere danni economici futuri?
Ora, ripeto, se russi e cinesi fossero democratici, non ci sarebbe nessun problema, ma a quanto pare i russi e i cinesi hanno culture diciamo cosi poco democratiche, e qui sorgerebbe un altra domanda: c'è possibilità di portare, non dico tutti, ma almeno la maggioranza dei russi e cinesi verso posizioni democratiche? non sono un mediatore culturale e sinceramente non so se questo cambia di cultura sia possibile e sopratutto se sia possibile in un tempo accettabile


----------



## jacky (18 Aprile 2022)

L'Eu dovrebbe star fuori da queste vicende.
Stanno facendo scoppiare una terza guerra mondiale per il Dombass, incredibile. Perché ci dicono, "se non lo fermi ora, poi continua con gli altri territori".
Invece ora bisogna stare fermi, se dopo il Dombass prosegue interviene la Nato e si bombarda pesantemente.
Ci saranno conseguenze catastrofiche per i cittadini europei, il razionamento gas ed elettricità è alle porte e le tariffe che vediamo oggi sono ancora basse.
Non parliamo poi del disastro "acqua" che scoppierà a breve. 
I paesi EU diventeranno (o sono già) paesi del secondo mondo, e l'Italia sarà nella fascia bassa.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che tu non sia d'accordo ci sta, opinione rispetabilissima, pero io ho posto una domanda, ha senso lasciar fare ai russi spaleggiati dai cinesi o è meglio ora, che siamo ancora "i piu forti" o sarebbe mglio dire nella posizione di difenderci, dire ai compari russi e quindi mandare un messaggio pure ai cari cinesi "a cì nun t'allarga" come direbbero a roma.
> Inoltre è da un po di tempo che cerco di trovare una risposta ma ovviamente non è semplice, alla domanda: ha senso commerciare con i russi e sopratutto coi cinesi e quindi passare loro conoscenze tecnologiche avanzate (non utilizzo l'anglicismo know how, altrimenti poi vengo tacciato per filoamericano  ) per un guadagno economico presente, per poi ritrovarsi i cinesi in una posizione egemone fra qualche tempo e quindi avere danni economici futuri?
> Ora, ripeto, se russi e cinesi fossero democratici, non ci sarebbe nessun problema, ma a quanto pare i russi e i cinesi hanno culture diciamo cosi poco democratiche, e qui sorgerebbe un altra domanda: c'è possibilità di portare, non dico tutti, ma almeno la maggioranza dei russi e cinesi verso posizioni democratiche? non sono un mediatore culturale e sinceramente non so se questo cambia di cultura sia possibile e sopratutto se sia possibile in un tempo accettabile


Lavrov ha ragione su una cosa: le economie sono tutte interconnesse. Fare affari con la Cina e con la Russia è convenuto fino ad oggi e abbiano poche alternative. Ora cosa dovremmo fare con nulla in mano? È un suicidio 

Il resto per me è roba da libretto di fantascienza/fantapolitica dei tempi della guerra fredda. Vedete cose in questa guerra, che al momento non esistono, perdonami ma voglio essere franco


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma no,ma sei pazzo ?
> 
> Interscambio USA-Russia : 28 miliardi.
> 
> ...


questo dimostra che l'europa era libera di commerciare con la russia anche se questo andava contro gli interessi degli usa, poi se vogliamo trovare per forza dietrologie per dire che il casino è scoppiato per volere degli usa, quandoi la realtà dice che a creare tutto sto bordello è stato putin e compari suoi vuol dire negare la realta.
Nella vita gli accadimenti avvengono e di solito è possibile individuare chi ci guadagna, chi ci perde e chi non cambia assolutamente nulla, ma non è che la spiegazione al tutto debba essere la dietrologia.
per farti un esempio, l'altro giorno un tizio non mi da precedenza tagliandomi la strada e per schivarlo finisco in una delle tante buche delle strade disastrate del mio paese e buco una ruota. Chi ci ha guadagnato è stato sicuramente il mio gommista, chi ci ha perso sono io che ho dovuto pagare per una ruota nuova, a chi non è cambiato nulla è stato il tizio che mi ha tagliato la strada, ora non è che spiego questo accadimento dicendo "perche il comune non aggiusta le strade disastrate? sicuramente i politici corrotti vengono pagati dalla potentissima lobby dei gommisti"


----------



## Milanoide (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma basta buttarla sempre in caciara con queste velate frecciatine, ho scritto un post lungo e argomentato con punti di riflessioni e te ne vieni con sto vittimismo da 4 soldi "chi critica usa è un vecchio bolscevico nostalgico"


La tua riflessione dava per scontato che i fedeli alla linea russa fossero per forza e solamente i vecchi nostalgici di estrema sinistra. Manca un pezzo.
Una cosa che si tende a trascurare è l'esistenza di quelle destre europee parimenti anti-americane e sostanzialmente illiberali. Putin è diventato campione di queste destre perché autoritario, non perché ex Colonnello dei servizi del paese del socialismo reale.
La Le Pen non è mai stata comunista.
Il mondo sta cambiando, i singoli paesi stanno cambiando e Mosca ne approfitta per foraggiare questo tipo di destra illiberale.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lavrov ha ragione su una cosa: le economie sono tutte interconnesse. Fare affari con la Cina e con la Russia è convenuto fino ad oggi e abbiano poche alternative. Ora cosa dovremmo fare con nulla in mano? È un suicidio
> 
> Il resto per me è roba da libretto di fantascienza/fantapolitica dei tempi della guerra fredda. Vedete cose in questa guerra, che al momento non esistono, perdonami ma voglio essere franco


ripeto, opinione la tua rispettabile, almeno ti degni di rispondere senza fare facile ironia. Pero, ripeto, io vedo , e questi sono dati di fatto, sempre piu stati africani buttarsi tra le braccia dei cinesi/russi e questo secondo la mia umile analisi puo essere deleterio sul lungo periodo


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> questo dimostra che l'europa era libera di commerciare con la russia anche se questo andava contro gli interessi degli usa, poi se vogliamo trovare per forza dietrologie per dire che il casino è scoppiato per volere degli usa, quandoi la realtà dice che a creare tutto sto bordello è stato putin e compari suoi vuol dire negare la realta.
> Nella vita gli accadimenti avvengono e di solito è possibile individuare chi ci guadagna, chi ci perde e chi non cambia assolutamente nulla, ma non è che la spiegazione al tutto debba essere la dietrologia.
> per farti un esempio, l'altro giorno un tizio non mi da precedenza tagliandomi la strada e per schivarlo finisco in una delle tante buche delle strade disastrate del mio paese e buco una ruota. Chi ci ha guadagnato è stato sicuramente il mio gommista, chi ci ha perso sono io che ho dovuto pagare per una ruota nuova, a chi non è cambiato nulla è stato il tizio che mi ha tagliato la strada, ora non è che spiego questo accadimento dicendo "perche il comune non aggiusta le strade disastrate? sicuramente i politici corrotti vengono pagati dalla potentissima lobby dei gommisti"



No infatti. Tutto questo casino è successo per colpa del cattivone pazzo russo, non perché la Cia nel 2014, nel suo stile, ha sobillato la piazza. Vai anche a vedere chi è Victoria Nuland e quanti soldi ha sganciato ai partiti " europeisti" e poi ritorna qui a perorare le tue ragioni.

P.S: le primavere arabe sono scoppiate per caso, non lo sappiamo tutti? E poi ci sono anche le cicogne che portano i bambini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> La tua riflessione dava per scontato che i fedeli alla linea russa fossero per forza e solamente i vecchi nostalgici di estrema sinistra. Manca un pezzo.
> Una cosa che si tende a trascurare è l'esistenza di quelle destre europee parimenti anti-americane e sostanzialmente illiberali. Putin è diventato campione di queste destre perché autoritario, non perché ex Colonnello dei servizi del paese del socialismo reale.
> La Le Pen non è mai stata comunista.
> Il mondo sta cambiando, i singoli paesi stanno cambiando e Mosca ne approfitta per foraggiare questo tipo di destra illiberale.


ovviamente, la mia era una semplice battuta, la tua analisi la condivido, l'antioccidentalismo si basa anche su quello che dici, infatti vedendo la demografia degli opinionisti da talk show, chi tifa per quella fazione o sono ex comunisti convinto alla vauro, o se vogliamo cheguevarini wannabe alla dibattista, o sono i destrorsi amanti dell'uomo forte e quindi affascinati dal putinismo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> questo dimostra che l'europa era libera di commerciare con la russia anche se questo andava contro gli interessi degli usa, poi se vogliamo trovare per forza dietrologie per dire che il casino è scoppiato per volere degli usa, quandoi la realtà dice che a creare tutto sto bordello è stato putin e compari suoi vuol dire negare la realta.
> Nella vita gli accadimenti avvengono e di solito è possibile individuare chi ci guadagna, chi ci perde e chi non cambia assolutamente nulla, ma non è che la spiegazione al tutto debba essere la dietrologia.
> per farti un esempio, l'altro giorno un tizio non mi da precedenza tagliandomi la strada e per schivarlo finisco in una delle tante buche delle strade disastrate del mio paese e buco una ruota. Chi ci ha guadagnato è stato sicuramente il mio gommista, chi ci ha perso sono io che ho dovuto pagare per una ruota nuova, a chi non è cambiato nulla è stato il tizio che mi ha tagliato la strada, ora non è che spiego questo accadimento dicendo "perche il comune non aggiusta le strade disastrate? sicuramente i politici corrotti vengono pagati dalla potentissima lobby dei gommisti"



Però capiamoci,altrimenti ogni giorno diventa una zuffa continua 
Putin ha aggredito militarmente una nazione,ed è da condannare.
Ma gira e rigira,chi ha spinto e soffiato continuamente sul fuoco sono gli USA.
Questo giustifica l'aggressore ? No.
Chiarito questo punto,passiamo al prossimo.

Gli americani hanno sempre tentato di intromettersi nei "nostri" affari (nostri,europei).
L'hanno fatto anche qualche anno fa cercando di boicottare il gasdotto nordstream 2,e infatti questa interferenza aveva rischiato di causare una crisi diplomatica tra usa e europa (con la germania a ringhiare in prima linea).

Oh,a distanza di anni,ora "grazie" a questa guerra sono riusciti a far ingoiare all'europa proprio lo stop al nordstream 2,pensa te che fortunati 

In ogni caso,il messaggio postato prima aveva solamente l'intenzione di mostrare una cosa :
I 28 miliardi di interscambio tra usa e russia che andranno in fumo sono "noccioline",perchè gli americani possono tranquillamente permetterselo.
Ma l'UE ha la forza economica per fare altrettanto ?


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ripeto, opinione la tua rispettabile, almeno ti degni di rispondere senza fare facile ironia. Pero, ripeto, io vedo , e questi sono dati di fatto, sempre piu stati africani buttarsi tra le braccia dei cinesi/russi e questo secondo la mia umile analisi puo essere deleterio sul lungo periodo


Lasciare fare all'asse russo-cinese (e indiano) quello che vogliono in questo caso, significherà dipendere da Russia (e l'Ucraina conquistata) e Cina da cibo, fertilizzanti, gas, metalli, tecnologia (TAIWAN).
Saremmo nelle loro mani economicamente parlando per sempre e non sono ideologie ma sono fatti, purtroppo.
Chi sostiene che è meglio questa soluzione che finire sotto atomiche non ha tutti più torti, ma non sono d'accordo perché le probabilità una guerra atomica accada sono bassissime e non ci si dovrebbe mai piegare di fronte a minaccie così infime.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L'Eu dovrebbe star fuori da queste vicende.
> Stanno facendo scoppiare una terza guerra mondiale per il Dombass, incredibile. Perché ci dicono, "se non lo fermi ora, poi continua con gli altri territori".
> Invece ora bisogna stare fermi, se dopo il Dombass prosegue interviene la Nato e si bombarda pesantemente.
> Ci saranno conseguenze catastrofiche per i cittadini europei, il razionamento gas ed elettricità è alle porte e le tariffe che vediamo oggi sono ancora basse.
> ...


Post perfetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Lasciare fare all'asse russo-cinese (e indiano) quello che vogliono in questo caso, significherà dipendere da Russia (e l'Ucraina conquistata) e Cina da cibo, fertilizzanti, gas, metalli, tecnologia (TAIWAN).
> Saremmo nelle loro mani economicamente parlando per sempre e non sono ideologie ma sono fatti, purtroppo.
> Chi sostiene che è meglio questa soluzione che finire sotto atomiche non ha tutti più torti, ma non sono d'accordo perché le probabilità una guerra atomica accada sono bassissime e non ci si dovrebbe mai piegare di fronte a minaccie così infime.


Mi sembra uno scenario un po' troppo irrealistico. Prima di tutto, è vero che Taiwan produce gran parte dei chip ma le menti (Innovazione, sviluppo, ricerca ecc) sono tutti occidentali.
La verità è che non esiste nessuno paese o blocco regionale che è in grado di fare TUTTO. Gli scambi funzionano proprio alla base che uno attore eccelle in qualcosa, mentre un altro eccelle in qualcos'altro. Non sono io a dirlo ma Ricardo.

I mostri gialli domani non possono chiudere baracca e mo ci arrangiamo non funziona così. I cinesi magari sono bravi ma non hanno l'assoluta eccellenza su alcune cose. Cosi come noi occidentali che sviluppiamo chip sempre migliori, i cinesi sono bravi a scavare nelle montagne per le materie prime necessarie alla produzione di chip.

Non è cosi semplice uno scenario dove "Noi stiamo per conto nostro arrivederci"


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ripeto, opinione la tua rispettabile, almeno ti degni di rispondere senza fare facile ironia. Pero, ripeto, io vedo , e questi sono dati di fatto, sempre piu stati africani buttarsi tra le braccia dei cinesi/russi e questo secondo la mia umile analisi puo essere deleterio sul lungo periodo


Si si lo vedo pure io questo ma per me non c’entra nulla con questa guerra. Stiamo mischiando più discorsi e rendiamo il problema più grosso di quello che è. Quello che dici tu è un problema che verrà fuori sempre di più col tempo ma ha poco a che fare con questa “operazione speciale “


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Lasciare fare all'asse russo-cinese (e indiano) quello che vogliono in questo caso, significherà dipendere da Russia (e l'Ucraina conquistata) e Cina da cibo, fertilizzanti, gas, metalli, tecnologia (TAIWAN).
> Saremmo nelle loro mani economicamente parlando per sempre e non sono ideologie ma sono fatti, purtroppo.
> Chi sostiene che è meglio questa soluzione che finire sotto atomiche non ha tutti più torti, ma non sono d'accordo perché le probabilità una guerra atomica accada sono bassissime e non ci si dovrebbe mai piegare di fronte a minaccie così infime.


Meglio di un film di fantascienza


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Meglio di un film di fantascienza



Si continua a parlare di scenari futuri mentre è in corso una guerra -con migliaia di vittime e profughi - da fermare.
Una guerra iniziata da un dittatore - ben noto a tutti - per attuare i propri interessi nella regione e continuata non certo per tutelare i poveri ucraini ma per salvaguardare gli interessi USA e di qualche sodale europeo.


----------



## Milanoide (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lavrov ha ragione su una cosa: le economie sono tutte interconnesse. Fare affari con la Cina e con la Russia è convenuto fino ad oggi e abbiano poche alternative. Ora cosa dovremmo fare con nulla in mano? È un suicidio
> 
> *Il resto per me è roba da libretto di fantascienza/fantapolitica dei tempi della guerra fredda. Vedete cose in questa guerra, che al momento non esistono, perdonami ma voglio essere franco*


Non è in questa precisa guerra che devi cercare i segni di un sommovimento globale.
Ma nella stampa estera, nelle Vie Della Seta e tutto quanto si portano insieme in termini di predazione economica.
Quelle strane coalizioni dove un paese radicalmente musulmano ingoia la repressione cinese degli uiguri. Un paese storicamente pirlonato da russi e anglosassoni che sceglie di ributtarsi fra le braccia dei russi.
Sistemi finanziari alternativi che nascono e si sviluppano contro le sanzioni occidentali.
Si, ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione. Ci sta. Ma se un brand occidentale solleva perplessità su cosa accade in certe parti della Cina le sanzioni le fanno i Cinesi: "se vuoi produrre e vendere qui non devi intrometterti negli affari interni".
Ma se guardo i flussi migratori, si certo, vanno dove ci sono prospettive economiche, ma anche libertà.
Non vedo code alle frontiere russe per entrare in un paese immenso e seduto su un bancomat di risorse naturali.
Vedo la coda cinese invece per portarsi via gli ultimi brandelli di conoscenze che ci sono rimaste.
Quante piccole-medie aziende con un piccolo know-how possono resistere alla tentazione della joint venture con una controparte cinese con a capo il famelico e corrotto segretario locale del PC? Basta un passaggio generazionale ed i figli liquidano e mollano tutto. Queste cose, con buona pace di qualche utente preoccupato delle sorti della piccola impresa italiana, le fanno i privati, non i governanti. E se i filo russi e filo cinesi italiani sono stati "commissariati" per me è un bene.
Vedo segni evidenti di sostegno ai sovranisti occidentali, inclusi quelli USA. Alla fine, per correre dietro alla illusione di dominare macro sommovimenti demografici che minacciano gli autoctoni più o meno bianchi, mi faccio infilare come uno spiedo dai russi. Si, saranno anche bianchi i vertici russi. Alla faccia della sovranità...
Prova a cercare I grafici dei prezzi del nichel dell'ultimo mese e guarda chi ci stava dietro ad un picco mai visto, dalla fossa delle Marianne alla cima dell'Everest. Si usando i meccanismi della finanza occidentale.
Nichel, Cobalto. Non ancora metalli rari, ma tutta la tecnologia civile e militare avanzata si basa su quello


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sembra uno scenario un po' troppo irrealistico. Prima di tutto, è vero che Taiwan produce gran parte dei chip ma le menti (Innovazione, sviluppo, ricerca ecc) sono tutti occidentali.
> La verità è che non esiste nessuno paese o blocco regionale che è in grado di fare TUTTO. Gli scambi funzionano proprio alla base che uno attore eccelle in qualcosa, mentre un altro eccelle in qualcos'altro. Non sono io a dirlo ma Ricardo.
> 
> I mostri gialli domani non possono chiudere baracca e mo ci arrangiamo non funziona così. I cinesi magari sono bravi ma non hanno l'assoluta eccellenza su alcune cose. Cosi come noi occidentali che sviluppiamo chip sempre migliori, i cinesi sono bravi a scavare nelle montagne per le materie prime necessarie alla produzione di chip.
> ...


Spero vivamente sia più accurata la realtà da te descritta Tifo'o.
La cosa che mi fa paura è che già ora siamo legatissimi alla Cina. Cina che presto diventerà prima potenza mondiale e non sono io a dirlo questo.
Aggiungici i vantaggi che questo blocco otterrebbe dalla situazione che si sta creando in Ucraina e il tutto diventa molto più difficile per noi.
Poi c'è gente convinta che la nostra economia fallirà per via del gas russo e sulla quale ho obiettato, però se oltre al gas come scritto sopra ci aggiungi ben altro, la situazione diventerebbe davvero critica.


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si continua a parlare di scenari futuri mentre è in corso una guerra -con migliaia di vittime e profughi - da fermare.
> Una guerra iniziata da un dittatore - ben noto a tutti - per attuare i propri interessi nella regione e continuata non certo per tutelare i poveri ucraini ma per salvaguardare gli interessi USA e di qualche sodale europeo.


Ai 'poveri ucraini' ho consigliato così tanto di scappare via WhatsApp e Viber fino a quando hanno iniziato quasi ad 'odiarmi'. 
Visto che sono lì e hanno deciso di combattere per il loro paese (scelta nobile ma quasi suicida) dovremmo tifare perché vengano spazzati via dai russi così la guerra finisce prima (con loro probabilmente morti, visto che di arrendersi non hanno nessuna intenzione)?
Così come stanno le cose, spero che caccino i russi fino al confine e se devono morire, lo facciano per il loro paese libero.
Non capisco cosa hanno a che fare gli USA con il desiderio di libertà degli ucraini che combattono, è una scelta da loro fatta contro un opressore russo che conoscono molto ma molto bene.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si continua a parlare di scenari futuri mentre è in corso una guerra -con migliaia di vittime e profughi - da fermare.
> Una guerra iniziata da un dittatore - ben noto a tutti - per attuare i propri interessi nella regione e continuata non certo per tutelare i poveri ucraini ma per salvaguardare gli interessi USA e di qualche sodale europeo.


Si ma si fa troppa dietrologia e si perde di vista il punto…


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non è in questa precisa guerra che devi cercare i segni di un sommovimento globale.
> Ma nella stampa estera, nelle Vie Della Seta e tutto quanto si portano insieme in termini di predazione economica.
> Quelle strane coalizioni dove un paese radicalmente musulmano ingoia la repressione cinese degli uiguri. Un paese storicamente pirlonato da russi e anglosassoni che sceglie di ributtarsi fra le braccia dei russi.
> Sistemi finanziari alternativi che nascono e si sviluppano contro le sanzioni occidentali.
> ...


Ho letto tutto il post, ci sono cose con cui concordo ma non capisco cosa c’entro con questa guerra e con quello che stiamo dicendo


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2022)

*come riporta Repubblica, tra i minacciosi messaggi contro Di Maio una casalinga milanese con problemi economici.
perquisita l'abitazione e bloccato l'account*

come per Mattarella, polizia sguinzagliata in tutta Italia...altro che impeachment, è la sua Musa

"nessuno tocchi Caino"


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2022)

Marione nostro ha il covid, salterà le missioni in Angola e Congo, vado a spegnere il condizionatore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *come riporta Repubblica, tra i minacciosi messaggi contro Di Maio una casalinga milanese con problemi economici.
> perquisita l'abitazione e bloccato l'account*
> 
> come per Mattarella, polizia sguinzagliata in tutta Italia...altro che impeachment, è la sua Musa
> ...



Tra l'altro i messaggi contro il bibitaro non erano neanche così minacciosi.
In rete si trovano ben altro genere di minacce ma nessuno muove un dito,poi basta indirizzare qualche messaggio alla "casta suprema" e subito scattano indagini e perquisizioni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Marione nostro ha il covid, salterà le missioni in Angola e Congo, vado a spegnere il condizionatore



Ma come ?
Non era ...."Non ti vaccini,ti ammali,muuuori" ?
Stai a vedere che aveva aggiunto un avverbio di troppo 

P.S si scherza,ora er bibitaro partirà da solo e tornerà a mani vuote,poveri noi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ormai la discussione è arrivata ad un punto morto dove bisogna ripetere le cose in un loop infinito, come è stato detto piu e piu volte da @pazzomania questa non è semplicemente una guerra russia vs ucraina quindi che "ce frega", come avvenuto gia con cecenia, crimea, ecc questa situazione è piu complicata, basti vedere chi spalleggia la russia, cina in primis, poi a ruota indiani e un pugno di altri staterelli canaglia, quindi è uno scontro tra blocchi, ora sta solo da decidere da che parte stare se con russi, cinesi e altri compari poco democratici o stare con gli altri paesi europei, stati uniti, canada, australia, giappone ecc cioè staterelli con una visione di stato piu vicino a quella nostra. Poi, ripeto, leggittimo dire io voglio stare coi russi e cinesi perche da ragazzino sventolavo il bandierone con falce e martello e mi stanno sulle palle l' europa, l'euro, l'america, draghi ecc, ecc


tra l'altro si fa sempre finta di non sapere che noi, Italia, siamo e siamo sempre stati parte del blocco Occidentale. Siamo paesi fondatori di NATO, UE, ogni organizzazione internazionale e se vuoi anche un pò di storia romantica, siamo parte dell' Occidente da sempre, anzi tra le culle della cultura e del mondo occidentale. Chissà con chi dobbiamo schierarci.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ai 'poveri ucraini' ho consigliato così tanto di scappare via WhatsApp e Viber fino a quando hanno iniziato quasi ad 'odiarmi'.
> Visto che sono lì e hanno deciso di combattere per il loro paese (scelta nobile ma quasi suicida) dovremmo tifare perché vengano spazzati via dai russi così la guerra finisce prima (con loro probabilmente morti, visto che di arrendersi non hanno nessuna intenzione)?
> Così come stanno le cose, spero che caccino i russi fino al confine e se devono morire, lo facciano per il loro paese libero.
> Non capisco cosa hanno a che fare gli USA con il desiderio di libertà degli ucraini che combattono, è una scelta da loro fatta contro un opressore russo che conoscono molto ma molto bene.


Ai maschi ucraini é stato impedito di lasciare il paese, chi provava a farlo veniva bloccato e rispedito indietro. Molti son rimasti di loro volontà (LORO SCELTA) altri son costretti da zelecoso che pensa di vincere la Russia. Io tifo perché finisca, in un modo o in un altro, 1 perché chi é rimasto sapeva cosa rischiava, e 2 perché chi non voleva starci é lì a difendere l'uomo che gli ha impedito di fuggire. Come ho sempre detto, aiutiamo più civili possibile, questo é sacrosanto, ma li ci si deve fermare, e accada quel che accada.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *come riporta Repubblica, tra i minacciosi messaggi contro Di Maio una casalinga milanese con problemi economici.
> perquisita l'abitazione e bloccato l'account*
> 
> come per Mattarella, polizia sguinzagliata in tutta Italia...altro che impeachment, è la sua Musa
> ...


La gente pericolosa. Evviva l'occidente


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Minimizzate gli impatti globali di questa guerra poco importante (secondo molti) Russia vs Ucraina.

Ma al tempo stesso parlate di terza guerra mondiale.

Praticamente in base a cosa vi siete fissati nel.cervello diventa o poco importante oppure portatrice di olocausto nucleare o alla meglio, disastro economico.

Tenete i piedi in due scarpe, non lo fate in malafede, ma un minuto è una scaramuccia che a noi non interessa e il minuto dopo è una fantasiosa partita di risiko e quello dopo ancora sono bombe nucleari sulla capoccia.

Un pò di equilibrio.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Minimizzate gli impatti globali di questa guerra poco importante (secondo molti) Russia vs Ucraina.
> 
> Ma al tempo stesso parlate di terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> ...


Voi fate romanzi fantascientifici che manco sci-fi channel 
L’equilibrio serve a tutti fidati


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Voi fate romanzi fantascientifici che manco sci-fi channel
> L’equilibrio serve a tutti fidati



Tranquillo, pensiamo anche a "voi"

Vi proteggiamo noi.
Nessun rancore.

Te lo dico col massimo rispetto perché mi sembri un bravo ragazzo e con intenti buoni.

Ma non reggevi psicologicamente un bar chiuso quando gli ospedali scoppiavano e diventavi isterico.

Figurati parlare di guerra.. che è una cosa molto più pesante


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Voi fate romanzi fantascientifici che manco sci-fi channel
> L’equilibrio serve a tutti fidati


È stato lo stesso Lavrov a parlare di "nuovo ordine mondiale più giusto nei confronti di russi e cinesi" parecchie volte, ma si era capito.
Per rimanere in tema, le minaccie sulla fornitura di armi da parte dell'Italia le fa perché stiamo cercando di ostacolarli. 
Quindi a seconda della convenienza, Lavrov ha ragione sulle economie interconnesse ma ha torto sull'ordine nuovo perché "fantascienza", ci dobbiamo cacare addosso per il nucleare di Medvedev mentre le parole su Svezia e Finlandia significano nulla perché non bisogna pensare al futuro ma al presente.
Ovviamente il discorso è molto ma molto più complesso , liquidare il tutto a "fantascienza" equivale il liquidare tutto a "isteria dell'occidente sull'invasione" datata primi giorni di Febbraio.


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2022)

*Minzolini colto dalla sindrome di Gramellini, estasiato da Azov*

*"Possono dire ciò che vogliono sul battaglione Azov, in ogni caso ne onoro il valore e il coraggio.*

*E' raro al giorno d'oggi chi si sacrifica per un ideale"*


e sotto litiga con gli utenti
"chi se ne frega del neonazismo, sono coraggiosi" et similia

ormai sdoganato tutto
peraltro nascosti in ogni buco come topi, financo nelle fogne letteralmente come ora, cacciando i proprietari delle case ed esponendoli a rappresaglie
abbandonati da Kiev senza rinfornimenti, lasciati a morire e si trascinano dietro i civili


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, pensiamo anche a "voi"
> 
> Vi proteggiamo noi.
> Nessun rancore.
> ...


                          
Già meno male che ci sei tu tutto sapiente e rambo


----------



## danjr (18 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L'Eu dovrebbe star fuori da queste vicende.
> Stanno facendo scoppiare una terza guerra mondiale per il Dombass, incredibile. Perché ci dicono, "se non lo fermi ora, poi continua con gli altri territori".
> Invece ora bisogna stare fermi, se dopo il Dombass prosegue interviene la Nato e si bombarda pesantemente.
> Ci saranno conseguenze catastrofiche per i cittadini europei, il razionamento gas ed elettricità è alle porte e le tariffe che vediamo oggi sono ancora basse.
> ...


e, di grazia, quali sarebbero i paesi di prima fascia? Paradossale che i ricchi russi passino la maggior parte del loro tempo nei paesi di seconda fascia e non nella Florida Siberia


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> È stato lo stesso Lavrov a parlare di "nuovo ordine mondiale più giusto nei confronti di russi e cinesi" parecchie volte, ma si era capito.
> Per rimanere in tema, le minaccie sulla fornitura di armi da parte dell'Italia le fa perché stiamo cercando di ostacolarli.
> Quindi a seconda della convenienza, Lavrov ha ragione sulle economie interconnesse ma ha torto sull'ordine nuovo perché "fantascienza", ci dobbiamo cacare addosso per il nucleare di Medvedev mentre le parole su Svezia e Finlandia significano nulla perché non bisogna pensare al futuro ma al presente.
> Ovviamente il discorso è molto ma molto più complesso , liquidare il tutto a "fantascienza" equivale il liquidare tutto a "isteria dell'occidente sull'invasione" datata primi giorni di Febbraio.


Infatti è isteria pura e semplice.
E ripeto ancora una volta io ero preoccupato perché reputavo l’invasione più che probabile e gli “analistihhh” dicevano di no


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Minzolini colto dalla sindrome di Gramellini, estatasiato da Azov*
> 
> *"Possono dire ciò che vogliono sul battaglione Azov, in ogni caso ne onoro il valore e il coraggio.*
> 
> ...



Questo è giornalismo libero


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Già meno male che ci sei tu tutto sapiente e rambo



Eh va beh, buttala sul Rambo o sul sapiente.
Va bene.

Ma sono 3 anni che dici A, tutto il mondo fa B, eppure manco un briciolo di modestia da parte tua, siamo tutti stupidi, appecorati, pensiero unico, e adesso anche appassionati di fantascienza.

Va bene, grazie!


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh va beh, buttala sul Rambo o sul sapiente.
> Va bene.
> 
> Ma sono 3 anni che dici A, tutto il mondo fa B, eppure manco un briciolo di modestia da parte tua, siamo tutti stupidi, appecorati, pensiero unico, e adesso anche appassionati di fantascienza.
> ...


Dai pazzo, dall’alto del tuo piedistallo giudichi tutto e tutti, fai categorie di persone 
Io ti ho detto il mio punto di vista, tu la butti in caciara perché tu la sai sempre più lunga degli altri. Te l’ho detto più volte ma continua pure.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Io resto coerente con la ma idea.
Se Putin non si prende almeno il Donbass prima della fine di maggio (parlano di 9 maggio, ma non possono esserci date specifiche in questi contesti), Putin sgancia una bomba atomica a corto raggio su Kiev. E da qui probabilmente non si tornerà più indietro.

Da qui la discussione, anche "etica", se convenga concedere qualcosa o rischiare qualcosa di molto più irreparabile.
Poi c'è anche la discussione del "se a Putin si inizia a concedere qualcosa, non si ferma più". Su questo io ho molti dubbi, perché non mi pare che la Russia abbia la forza, le risorse e l'energia per invadere altri paesi. Magari aveva quest'idea all'inizio, ma riprodurre una situazione Ucraina in Polonia, Romania, Moldavia etc. dopo il putiferio che si è venuto a creare, non credo sia ragionevole. Penso che putin non si aspettasse nemmeno lui un casino del genere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

@pazzomania e @hakaishin , o vi fermate voi da soli o cancello tutti i vostri post.
Ma se li cancello poi mi girano le palle.


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io resto coerente con la ma idea.
> 
> Se Putin non si prende almeno il Donbass prima della fine di maggio (parlano di 9 maggio, ma non possono esserci date specifiche in questi contesti), Putin sgancia una bomba atomica a corto raggio su Kiev. E da qui probabilmente non si tornerà più indietro.
> 
> ...


ormai la Russia può solo vincere sul campo, anche per giustificare le perdite umane ed economiche, quindi più mettono i bastoni tra le ruote e peggio è sia per l'Ucraina sia per l'Occidente intero
purtroppo non lo capiscono e continuano a dare armi, stanno ballando sul cratere di un vulcano acceso rischiando di trascinarci tutti dentro...

più di metà delle regioni ucraine non è stata distrutta a livello civile, se cedono possono risollevarsi ancora
se continuano rischiano di diventare l'Iraq o la Siria...


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2022)

*ultim'ora:*

*Draghi ha il covid*

*in missione africana in Congo e Angola per l'energia il duo Di Maio - Cingolani*


il karma ti colpisce, Drago
"la sicurezza di essere immuni con il vaccino"

ringrazia che ti fanno i tamponi quotidiani, nonno delle istituzioni
la gente come te gira con il super green pass senza aver mai fatto un test in vita propria e contagia...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## vota DC (18 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come ?
> Non era ...."Non ti vaccini,ti ammali,muuuori" ?
> Stai a vedere che aveva aggiunto un avverbio di troppo
> 
> P.S si scherza,ora er bibitaro partirà da solo e tornerà a mani vuote,poveri noi


Dato che non ha studiato normalmente ma è andato dai gesuiti perché è speciale e la famiglia non l'ha mandata a studiare nelle scuole pubbliche ma tenuta in casa, probabilmente né lui né i parenti fino al ventesimo grado di sono vaccinati sul serio per questioni di principio.


----------



## cris (18 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2022)

ho appena ricevuto una mail da questo tizio , mi devo spaventare ?


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Shmuk (18 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

*Ambasciatore ucraino chiede intervento diretto... al Papa:
"Sono sicuro che Lei non abbia visto cosa stia accadendo. È l’inferno sulla Terra. È il momento di aiutare, e non solo con le preghiere. Salvi le nostre vite dalle mani di Satana”».*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore ucraino chiede intervento diretto... al Papa:
> "Sono sicuro che Lei non abbia visto cosa stia accadendo. È l’inferno sulla Terra. È il momento di aiutare, e non solo con le preghiere. Salvi le nostre vite dalle mani di Satana”».*



Il mondo sta diventando talmente surreale che tra un po' vediamo Bergoglio e Kirill imbracciare il fucile e partire per il fronte


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore ucraino chiede intervento diretto... al Papa:
> "Sono sicuro che Lei non abbia visto cosa stia accadendo. È l’inferno sulla Terra. È il momento di aiutare, e non solo con le preghiere. Salvi le nostre vite dalle mani di Satana”».*


Cosa deve fare il papà? Fornire armi pure lui anziché preghiere?


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore ucraino chiede intervento diretto... al Papa:
> "Sono sicuro che Lei non abbia visto cosa stia accadendo. È l’inferno sulla Terra. È il momento di aiutare, e non solo con le preghiere. Salvi le nostre vite dalle mani di Satana”».*


i crociati esistono ancora? (a parte quelli di milanello)


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa deve fare il papà? Fornire armi pure lui anziché preghiere?


alla prossima ambulanza mandata vorranno le armi dentro


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2022)

*Due prigionieri di nazionalità britannica ,volontari per l'esercito ucraino, rivolgono un appello a Boris johnson chiedendo di essere liberati in uno scambio con l'oligarca Medvedchuk prigioniero dell'intelligence di Kiev.*


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2022)

vediamo che combina BoJO, si tratta di volontari.


----------



## Milanoide (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho letto tutto il post, ci sono cose con cui concordo ma non capisco cosa c’entro con questa guerra e con quello che stiamo dicendo


Avevi scritto:
*"Il resto per me è roba da libretto di fantascienza/fantapolitica dei tempi della guerra fredda. Vedete cose in questa guerra, che al momento non esistono, perdonami ma voglio essere franco."*

Non vedere tutto il contorno ed avere una visione di insieme lo ritengo pericoloso.
Questa guerra va vista in un contesto più esteso.


----------



## Raryof (18 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa deve fare il papà? Fornire armi pure lui anziché preghiere?


Il Papa così come la Chiesa quando c'è una guerra la PRIMISSISSISSIMA cosa che fa solitamente è contare l'oro che può perdere e come può fare per metterlo al sicuro, questo prima di ogni altra cosa, poi normalmente se può vuole guadagnarci rimanendo neutrale o mangiando con la guerra stessa "vogliamo la pace pace pace!!!".
C'è dell'oro in Ucraina? c'è qualcosa di valore legato alla Chiesa? è più importante delle vite umane.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *come riporta Repubblica, tra i minacciosi messaggi contro Di Maio una casalinga milanese con problemi economici.
> perquisita l'abitazione e bloccato l'account*
> 
> come per Mattarella, polizia sguinzagliata in tutta Italia...altro che impeachment, è la sua Musa
> ...


Godo, giusto che gli odiatori social paghino tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alla prossima ambulanza mandata vorranno le armi dentro


Magari Bergoglio può riformare i templari


----------



## hakaishin (18 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Avevi scritto:
> *"Il resto per me è roba da libretto di fantascienza/fantapolitica dei tempi della guerra fredda. Vedete cose in questa guerra, che al momento non esistono, perdonami ma voglio essere franco."*
> 
> Non vedere tutto il contorno ed avere una visione di insieme lo ritengo pericoloso.
> Questa guerra va vista in un contesto più esteso.


Per me fino ad un certo punto. Andare troppo oltre secondo me


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2022)

a rete 4 intervistano il sindaco scappato da subito da Mariupol, in una stanza tutta bianca con una bandiera alle spalle
chissà dove sta questo...sembra l'intervista a un pentito di mafia

"ci dicono nazisti perchè parliamo in ucraino"

ahahah che c'entra...

"Azov si chiama così perchè sta sul mare di Azov"

ok ma nessuno rimprovera il nome...


----------



## Raryof (18 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a rete 4 intervistano il sindaco scappato da subito da Mariupol, in una stanza tutta bianca con una bandiera alle spalle
> chissà dove sta questo...sembra l'intervista a un pentito di mafia
> 
> "ci dicono nazisti perchè parliamo in ucraino"
> ...


Sarà un parente dei Savoia questo...


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Aprile 2022)

*Ricominciano pesanti bombardamenti russi su Kiev, Kharkiv e Donbass.
Probabile segnale dell'inizio della nuova offensiva russa.*

Da adesso inizia una guerra nuova e ben più violenta della prima parte.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Ricominciano pesanti bombardamenti russi su Kiev, Kharkiv e Donbass.
> Probabile segnale dell'inizio della nuova offensiva russa.*
> 
> Da adesso inizia una guerra nuova e ben più violenta della prima parte.



Forse mi sono perso qualche passaggio. Ma del negoziato si è persa ogni traccia?


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Ricominciano pesanti bombardamenti russi su Kiev, Kharkiv e Donbass.
> Probabile segnale dell'inizio della nuova offensiva russa.*
> 
> Da adesso inizia una guerra nuova e ben più violenta della prima parte.


Ma come? Il tentativo di invasione dell'intera Ucraina non era un diversivo tattico per distogliere l'attenzione dai reali obiettivi ormai quasi conquistati?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Due prigionieri di nazionalità britannica ,volontari per l'esercito ucraino, rivolgono un appello a Boris johnson chiedendo di essere liberati in uno scambio con l'oligarca Medvedchuk prigioniero dell'intelligence di Kiev.*


Non scambia nulla al massimo gli manda tre casse di birra a testa


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il Papa così come la Chiesa quando c'è una guerra la PRIMISSISSISSIMA cosa che fa solitamente è contare l'oro che può perdere e come può fare per metterlo al sicuro, questo prima di ogni altra cosa, poi normalmente se può vuole guadagnarci rimanendo neutrale o mangiando con la guerra stessa "vogliamo la pace pace pace!!!".
> C'è dell'oro in Ucraina? c'è qualcosa di valore legato alla Chiesa? è più importante delle vite umane.


Potrebbe mandare il suo famoso battaglione "pedofilov" sicuramente qualcuno salverebbe


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse mi sono perso qualche passaggio. Ma del negoziato si è persa ogni traccia?


Beppe Zelenski aveva dichiarato che con la caduta di Mariupol non ci sarebbero stati più negoziati, poi boh


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che la Cina intende rafforzare il coordinamento strategico con la Russia.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Beppe Zelenski aveva dichiarato che con la caduta di Mariupol non ci sarebbero stati più negoziati, poi boh


Beppe Zelensky  
lui fa il duro e impone condizioni


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che la Cina intende rafforzare il coordinamento strategico con la Russia.


Ma che sorpresa....

Tra l' altro molti temono che le armi fatte arrivare in Serbia dai cinesi, in realtà poi arrivino ai russi.
Anche se potrebbe essere fantasiosa l' ipotesi.


----------

